# Two New Personality Tests (Type Test & Cognitive Functions)



## timeless

agokcen said:


> Interesting how I'm exactly 50/50 on E/I but it puts me as an INTP. I'm in super Ti-mode lately, anyway.


I should make "Ambivert" an option if it's 50/50 I and E.


----------



## The Unseen

I'm so confused.

Your Cognitive Functions:

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.93
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.85
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.83
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.84
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.34
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.14
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.18
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.93

Ne, Ni, Ti, Te, Fe, Si, Fi, Se *????*


----------



## minkaybell

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.55
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.8
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.43
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.44
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.37
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||| 4.66
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.79
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.75

er. kinda. nice try, I love taking these quizzes;


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

This was one of the better function tests I've seen. At first I thought the questions weren't good enough, but I got Ti-Ne-Fe-Ni-Si-Te-Se-Fi

so the only problem was that the Ni score was too high, and Si too low, and I think it was due to the wording of one of the questions


----------



## darksoul

*Your Cognitive Functions:*

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.93
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.83
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.67
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.18
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.88
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.44
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||| 1.14

Whoa... Didn't expect my Ni to be that high. 

*
Your Preferences: (INTP)*

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 20%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%
Sensation (S): || 7.69%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||| 15.38%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 84.62%


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

I'm an INTP... but what can you do about 50%? haha.


Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 63.64%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||| 36.36%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 50%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 50%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||| 44.44%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 55.56%

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.53
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.19
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.24
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.01
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.76
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.21
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.07
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.14


I agree with this too, although I'm surprised my Fe is considered moderately developed, and I thought I used Ne a lot more than this test indicates. But otherwise, sweet.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Got ENTJ, by a margin, per usual..

Function order:

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ti - Ne - Se - Te - Ni - Fi - Si - Fe

I am not well-versed enough in functions to know how plausible this result is.


----------



## Nomenclature

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.53
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.78
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.77
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.44
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.99
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.34
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.35

Lmfao, I love how Te is all by itself.

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||| 58.33%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||| 41.67%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 58.82%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 41.18%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Feeling (F): ||| 10%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%


----------



## White River

Interesting indeed:

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Extroversion (E): 0%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 53.33%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||| 46.67%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 91.67%
Perceiving (P): || 8.33%

Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.84
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.32
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.01
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.26
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.44
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.73
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.74
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.69

This puts me as INTJ with a hint of ISTJ, which seems to confirm other tests that I've done. Although I'm fairly sure the 100% thinking is not quite right! :tongue:


----------



## amon91

Introversion (I): || 7.69%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Sensation (S): ||||| 20%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 33.33%

0% feeling? Gosh, I'm a terrible person. :tongue:


----------



## timeless

Infrared said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Your Cognitive Functions:
> 
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.93
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.85
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.83
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.84
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.34
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.14
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.18
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.93
> 
> Ne, Ni, Ti, Te, Fe, Si, Fi, Se *????*


Do you have any experience with cognitive functions? Our cog functions forum has a great guide on them.



NeedsNewNameNow said:


> This was one of the better function tests I've seen. At first I thought the questions weren't good enough, but I got Ti-Ne-Fe-Ni-Si-Te-Se-Fi
> 
> so the only problem was that the Ni score was too high, and Si too low, and I think it was due to the wording of one of the questions


I'm open to suggestions about how to reword questions. 



Nomenclature said:


> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.62
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.53
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.78
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.77
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.44
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.99
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.34
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.35
> 
> Lmfao, I love how Te is all by itself.


Aww, it's lonely. 



Blue Ocean said:


> Interesting indeed:
> 
> Your Preferences:
> Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
> Extroversion (E): 0%
> 
> Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 53.33%
> Sensation (S): |||||||||||| 46.67%
> 
> Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
> Feeling (F): 0%
> 
> Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 91.67%
> Perceiving (P): || 8.33%
> 
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.84
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.32
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.01
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.26
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.44
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.73
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.74
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.69
> 
> This puts me as INTJ with a hint of ISTJ, which seems to confirm other tests that I've done. Although I'm fairly sure the 100% thinking is not quite right! :tongue:


Hehehe. 100% thinking doesn't mean you're heartless. 

Edit: for those who are interested, I'm going to add ambivert for an option on 50/50 IE. Also, the way it calculates the development level of your functions is based on standard deviation. (Just in case anyone was wondering.)


----------



## Tad Cooper

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||| 23.08%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.92%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 81.82%
Sensation (S): ||||| 18.18%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||| 42.86%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||| 57.14%

Judging (J): |||||| 23.08%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.92%

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.83
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.92
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.56
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||| 5.37
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.29
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.28
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.68
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.63

Haha so little Si!!!!


----------



## Rose Macabre

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.96
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.32
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.12
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.31
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.44
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.24
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.81
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.36


I noticed on further inspection that I am typically more Se than my score, but I've been depressed lately. When I answered the question about feeling disconnected from the outside world, I was not answering from an overall standpoint, but from a feeling I have had for the past few weeks. My results were interesting to say the least.


----------



## Disfigurine

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.56
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.98
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.73
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.77
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||| 2.31
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.84



I'm so confused. 


Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Extroversion (E): |||||| 25%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 91.67%
Sensation (S): || 8.33%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||| 50%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||| 50%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%


----------



## Kwaran

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.2
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.98
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||| 4.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.3
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||| 3.05
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.66

Your Preferences(ISFP):
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Extroversion (E): |||||| 25%

Intuition (N): |||||||| 33.33%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%

Thinking (T): |||||||||| 40%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||| 60%

Judging (J): |||||| 22.22%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 77.78%

Interesting, I'm confused now


----------



## CCCXXIX

Your Preferences:

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely: ENTJ

Introversion (I): 0%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.71%
Sensation (S): |||| 14.29%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.86%
Perceiving (P): || 7.14%



Your Cognitive Functions:

Ti - Te - Ni - Ne - Se - Fe - Fi - Si

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.56
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.17
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.6
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.17
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.81
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.13
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.42
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.63


----------



## Eric B

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ti - Ni - Ne - Si - Fi - Te - Se - Fe

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.83
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.19
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.06
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.67
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.18
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.65
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.74

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.

Wow; Ni so strong! It's always weakest in the Nardi test!


----------



## timeless

The impression I'm getting is that the cognitive function test is confusing because there's not a lot of material covering it within the test itself. I'd suggest checking out our cog function forum for more information on what each of the functions mean.


----------



## Disfigurine

timeless said:


> The impression I'm getting is that the cognitive function test is confusing because there's not a lot of material covering it within the test itself. I'd suggest checking out our cog function forum for more information on what each of the functions mean.


I'm sure the test is fine.
My brain is just broken.


----------



## Vox Impopuli

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.17
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.59
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.31
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.95
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.4
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.91
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||| -2.82

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||| 43.75%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||| 56.25%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.86%
Sensation (S): || 7.14%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.71%
Feeling (F): |||| 14.29%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%


Pretty great, I am going through an ENTP or ENFP dilemma of late, but results here were pretty clearcut...I gotta check if the functions and type fit and such now


----------



## timeless

deadgirlrunning said:


> Woah either this test doesn't work for me or I should reconsider my type.


Did you try the 16 Type Quiz?


----------



## March Cat

Your cognitive functions:

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.92
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.56
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.24
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.19
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.41
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.95
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||| 1.37
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.3


I like how it drops from 10.19 to 5.41 in one line. I guess I should work on my feeling functions some more. There's no hope for me to get my Se up...


----------



## Sily

*Your Preferences:*
*INFP*


Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Extroversion (E): 0%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%
Sensation (S): || 7.69%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): || 7.69%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%


*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.06
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.52
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.06
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||| 4.12
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.05
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.02

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is low.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is poorly developed.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

This is confusering. I think I've come to the conclusion that most people (myself included) are too complex to be typed. Typing kind of puts people in a box.

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||| 36.36%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||| 63.64%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%
Sensation (S): || 7.69%

Thinking (T): ||| 12.5%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.5%

Judging (J): |||||| 22.22%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 77.78%


----------



## aestrivex

i see so little value in thinking of functions in the sort of jungian canon that describes them here. you can interpret this if you care.

Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.2
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.48
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.46
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.33
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.28
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.65
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.86


----------



## Ben

Type: INTP

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is low.

In order of preference: Ti - Ne - Te - Se - Fe - Ni - Si - Fi

I've found that the more quizzes I take, the easier it is for me to pinpoint which questions are for which type/cognitive function. Reading the descriptions of the different types at this point is most effective in choosing my type. Great quizzes, though.


----------



## soya

So...I have seen a lot of contradictory information regarding the use of functions -- namely, of introverted and extroverted functions of the same type -- in my case, Ne and Ni.

I initially thought it was impossible to favor both, because one would be the "conscious" function and the other would be the "shadow" or subconscious function... though I see many people post test results contradicting that, as well as function orders in sigs of the same nature. Is my perception here wrong?

Can an INFP have a well developed Ni or Fe or Ti? 

Or, can anyone really favor both Ni and Ne, or Fi and Fe?

I always score IEI/INFp on Socionics tests, which is an Introverted Intuiting type. I have read the INFj descriptions and they don't resonate with me as much as the INFp... and yet I score as INFP (Fi Ne) on MB/Jung tests.

Am I a Jungian INFJ that is just really scattered, or am I an INFP with a misconception of my intuiting functions?

I feel that INFP is my correct type. I just don't wish to discount data because of that feeling.


----------



## skycloud86

Here's my results for the Jungian test - 

Your Cognitive Functions
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.53
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.6
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.26
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.64
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.34
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.88
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.37

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.


And here's my 16 PT test results - 

Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.91%*
Extroversion (E): || 9.09%

*Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%*
Sensation (S): ||||||| 28.57%

*Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%*
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): 0%
*Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%*


----------



## Fizz

I got ESTP on the 16 Types one, soooo surprised :crazy:


*Cognitive Function*

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.96
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.17
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.95
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.33
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.18
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||| 1.19

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is low.


----------



## timeless

phthalocyanine said:


> So...I have seen a lot of contradictory information regarding the use of functions -- namely, of introverted and extroverted functions of the same type -- in my case, Ne and Ni.
> 
> I initially thought it was impossible to favor both, because one would be the "conscious" function and the other would be the "shadow" or subconscious function... though I see many people post test results contradicting that, as well as function orders in sigs of the same nature.
> 
> So, what's the deal with this? Can an INFP have a well developed Ni or Fe or Ti? Or, can anyone really favor both Ni and Ne, or Fi and Fe?
> 
> I always score IEI/INFp on Socionics tests, which is an Introverted Intuiting type. I have read the INFj descriptions and they don't resonate with me as much as the INFp... and yet I score as INFP (Fi Ne) on MB/Jung tests.
> 
> Am I a Jungian INFJ that is just really scattered, or am I an INFP with a misconception of my intuiting functions?
> 
> PS - I feel that INFP is my correct type. I just don't wish to discount data because of that feeling.


My theory is that you may develop skills associated with certain types as you are presented with stressful situations. For example, someone really disorganized may enter college and find that they need to step it up, and then end up developing organizational skills (which is often associated with Extroverted Thinking.) They may not necessarily have Te as a strong function, they are just good at Te-related tasks. 

That's why the wording on the test was very particular, in that these appear to be your strengths based on the responses to your questions. I wanted to emphasize that this was about the *development* of functions, rather than the *preference* of functions. Interpreting the results requires introspection.


----------



## Jerick

"I can easily break down, analyze, and sort complex data."

Is this talking about binary code or sorting through 50 pages of information, or what exactly?


"I remain objective even when other people cannot."

Well, I remain impersonal and emotionally detached, but not necessarily objective, since I pay attention to my own ideas over other people's information.


"I normally live in the moment."

Depends on what you mean. I spend most of my time analyzing what's going on in the moment, but not physically reacting immediately to what's going on.


"I care less about objective facts and more about what's fair."

I don't even know what these relate to. If I'm coming up with policies for how a competitive environment should function, then I'll want to focus on fairness. But if I'm deciding which person won then I'd be paying attention to the objective facts, which would only be fair. Is fairness supposed to relate to being nice, or something?


I can't get past that one -_-


----------



## sensorium

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.63
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.71
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.72
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.26
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.65
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.11
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.03

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 83.33%
Extroversion (E): |||| 16.67%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%
Sensation (S): || 7.69%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Feeling (F): |||||| 25%

Judging (J): |||||||| 30.77%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||| 69.23%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INTP


----------



## timeless

Jerick: Personal interpretation of possibly ambiguous statements is part of the test. Your orientation toward processing information a certain way often reflects on how you take a statement.

For example, the way you're looking at this suggests a strong Ti and INTP as your type.


----------



## Cobalt Blue

Sounds interesting, timeless 
I'll try and post the result later after I finish all of these assignments. Hope this will help me figuring out how MBTi works. I am always interested at it but still have much difficulties at grasping the concept of this theory, mostly cognitive function.

Edit- Just read your respond for Jerick.
Now that sounds very interesting. I always doubt result of personality tests because most of those tests ignore the possibility of different interpretation - which is often caused by our preference itself, reduces the accuracy and validity of the tests. Hope you are saying the truth, indeed 


Second Edit-
*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.84
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.17
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.6
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.45
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.37
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.08

Fi, Ne, Si, Te.

Te is INFP's fourth function. From perspective of person who doesn't understand this concept yet, seeing this function contributes even lower than other functions which aren't originally attributed to INFP is rather funny


----------



## bloozie

*16 Type Quiz*
Introversion (I): |||||| 23.08%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.92%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||| 70.59%
Sensation (S): ||||||| 29.41%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||| 23.08%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.92%

*Cognitive Fuctions Quiz*
Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ti - Ne - Te - Ni - Si - Se - Fi - Fe

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.86
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.06
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.28
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.82
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.18
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.81
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.21
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.47


:::It always happens that my Ne|Ti Functions are closely balanced.


----------



## Monkey King

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): 0%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Sensation (S): 0%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%
Feeling (F): ||||||| 28.57%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||| 64.29%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||| 35.71%

This test is by far the highest I've ever scored on extroversion and intuition O_O.... it's making me hmmmm... It's not fitting in with my usual results and it's making me uneasy (uneasy may not be the right word). 

And I don't know what this hot mess means: 

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.34
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.95
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.9
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.44
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.41
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.01
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.25


----------



## keelinyeah

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INFP
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 91.67%
Extroversion (E): || 8.33%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Sensation (S): ||||| 20%

Thinking (T): |||||||| 33.33%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%

Judging (J): ||||| 21.43%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.57%

I'm validated.

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.74
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.25
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.71
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||| 5.35
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.07
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -1.21

Does this make sense?


----------



## SublimeSerendipity

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ENFP*

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||| 20%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Sensation (S): 0%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||| 42.86%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||| 57.14%

Judging (J): ||||| 18.18%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 81.82%

No surprise there.....


But the cognitive functions test really got me

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.56
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.6
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.61
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.28
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.96
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.65
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.7

How can I have Ne and Ni as my top two?? And my Fe is high but my Fi is low?? I feel like I have to many extroverted functions up high.....

I tried changing some of the answers because I felt like some of the questions were unclear -- or depending on the context I would answer them very differently, but that just seemed to make it even worse!!


----------



## soya

timeless said:


> My theory is that you may develop skills associated with certain types as you are presented with stressful situations. For example, someone really disorganized may enter college and find that they need to step it up, and then end up developing organizational skills (which is often associated with Extroverted Thinking.) They may not necessarily have Te as a strong function, they are just good at Te-related tasks.
> 
> That's why the wording on the test was very particular, in that these appear to be your strengths based on the responses to your questions. I wanted to emphasize that this was about the *development* of functions, rather than the *preference* of functions. Interpreting the results requires introspection.


 Thanks for your reply.

I didn't notice the "development" versus preference bit - glad you clarified that.

I think I do have to perform a lot of tasks that require organization and detail-conscious efforts as both a college student and someone who works in an office. I also volunteer at a church and have to rely on Fe to interact with the kids and older folks there (despite Fi values being the motivator for being a volunteer in the first place) . In this light, the results of my test make more sense... I consider college very Ni in nature. I am currently taking foreign language, English composition, cultural and biological anthropology... it helps to see things in a deductive, big picture way, for sure. Ti also can be very helpful for understanding sequences of data and how things evolve over time (in bio anthro for sure with studying physiology and evolution). Si I think is just relied upon so heavily because my Se development is so poor. I filter all the present sensory data into what I have experienced before. It makes me a little awkward when learning new mechanical habits, but it also helps immensely in studying art history -- noticing what visual components or methods of creation are similar in two different pieces, picking up on a homage or reference, etc.










I think I'd be right about there.


----------



## dejavu

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||| 30.77%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||| 69.23%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.57%
Sensation (S): ||||| 21.43%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%
Feeling (F): ||||||||| 37.5%

Judging (J): |||| 15.38%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 84.62%


*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.6
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.01
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.34
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||| 7.39
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.76
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.44
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.41
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.61

*Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:*
Ne - Fe - Ni - Ti - Fi - Se - Si - Te

Wow, that list of functions is even stranger than the one I came up with on my own. What does it mean? :mellow: Anyways, nice job on the tests!


----------



## CiJeay02

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INTP

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.56
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.63
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.78
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.41
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.28
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.85
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||| 3.74
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.58


----------



## phantom_cat

some questions are posted twice, but words are switched around.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

nottie said:


> A lot of the replies seem to show that people generally got S/N and F/T in the top four (whichever of the two are in their MBTI type), rather than the traditional spread. Would that be a test slant, an awareness slant, something else..?
> 
> My top four were Ne Fe Ni Fi, which doesn't seem like it _should_ come out that way.


It's not just the test (for the NevsNi example maybe whoever created it got Ni and Ne mixed up or maybe people answering were just clicking yes because they recognized it was an N question), it's also cognitive function tests that are going to be inaccurate. I wouldn't worry myself too much about the results of any of these online personality tests anyway.


----------



## Wendixy

Got ISFP from Personality Type


*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.57
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.76
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.1
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||| 2.08
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||| 1.83
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -1.28
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| -3.05

Well... I guess my functions are not related to my P type...


----------



## Themis

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.87
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.28
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.63
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.18
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.7
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||| 1.4
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.13

*16 personality types:*
*Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): |||||||||||||| 57.14%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||| 42.86%

Intuition (N): ||||||| 27.27%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||||||| 72.73%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0% :angry:

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.91%
Perceiving (P): || 9.09%


I think this just confirmed I am a heartless bitch... Oh well... I have been called worse...


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Fi - Ne - Si - Ni - Ti - Te - Se

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe): 11.09
Introverted Feeling (Fi): 8.73
Extroverted Intuition (Ne): 8.7
Introverted Sensation (Si): 8.37
Introverted Intuition (Ni): 3.82
Introverted Thinking (Ti): 0.02
Extroverted Thinking (Te): -0.25
Extroverted Sensation (Se): -0.82

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ISFP

**Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): 81.82%
Extroversion (E): 18.18%

Intuition (N): 38.46%
Sensation (S): 61.54%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): 100%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): 100%

INFP according to the cognitive functions test and ISFP for the the 16 type test. Interesting. roud:

Thanks for the tests, Timeless.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INTP*

Your first preference is toward *introversion*, which means that you get your energy from interacting with your rich inner world. You tend to be reflective and contemplative. You likely prefer to have a few close friends instead of many acquaintances.

Your second preference is for *intuition*. Intuitives are interested in the more abstract side of life, concentrating less on specific details and more about meaning and patterns. Intuitives are naturally oriented toward concepts and can often make connections between complex sets of facts.

Your third preference is for *thinking*. Thinkers prefer to remain objective, concentrating more on facts than subjective factors in a situation. Thinking types are usually very analytical and logical thinking comes easily for them.

Your fourth preference is for *perceiving*. Perceivers are flexible and spontaneous, working in spurts of energy instead of pursuing strict deadlines. You often wait to make decisions in order to take in new information.


----------



## timeless

To anyone getting a cluster effect (Both Ns at the top, both Ss at the bottom, etc etc) on the cog functions - give it another shot. I readjusted the calculation code. It may have been a rounding error, so we'll see.


----------



## alionsroar

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.71%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ni - Ne - Si - Fe - Fi - Ti - Se - Te
Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.34
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.67
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.92
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.95
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.59
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.61

Nice. When answering, I try to think of at least one incident that relates to the question and base my answer on that. I find it hard to think of incidents though. I now officially pronounce myself an INFJ/INFP.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Test One:*

Your Cognitive Functions:

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.61
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.49
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.52
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.47
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.03
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||| 0.77

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is poorly developed.

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:

Ne - Ti - Ni - Fe - Te - Fi - Se - Si

*Test Two:*

Your Preferences:

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:

INTP

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 73.33%
Extroversion (E): ||||||| 26.67%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.57%
Sensation (S): ||||| 21.43%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||| 31.25%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||| 68.75%


----------



## ontic

*Test 1*

Interesting results, but i'm not too sure what i'm meant to make of it all?

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.71
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.62
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.93
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.62
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.03
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.98
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || 0.23

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is poorly developed.

*Test 2*

ISTP (as expected really)

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||| 53.33%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||| 46.67%

Intuition (N): || 8.33%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 91.67%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||| 46.15%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 53.85%


----------



## Drewbie

*Test 1*

I should really learn more about functions... aww, look at my poor wimpy little Ni.
Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.84
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.93
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.85
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.68
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||| -2.97

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is poorly developed.
*
Test 2*

ISTP but almost an INTP! Apparently. I cannot see myself as an INTP _at all_.
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.71%
Extroversion (E): |||| 14.29%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 50%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 50%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%


----------



## geGamedev

My new results:
Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.15
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.4
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.15
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.91
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.17
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.71
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.16

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.


----------



## Unicorntopia

This is what I got with the revised version.

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.63
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.02
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.01
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.99
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97

*For some reason, I am unable to distiguish Ni from Ne and Ti ftom Te in the test. *


----------



## kateykinz

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.92
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.25
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.95
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.01
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.77
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.22

I'd say that is about right, although I think my Si is at least as strong as my Se...perhaps I am wrong and it is my Ni that I use when I think I am using Si.

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||| 30.77%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||| 69.23%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 33.33%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||||||||||| 44.44%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 55.56%

I'm usually more 50/50 on the E/I and F/T so I am surprised at these results. I don't think there were enough questions.

So, both tests have me down as ENFP - which is entirely possible although I'm sticking with INFP for now. If I'm ENFP then I'm a repressed one. I dunno. If you have the time, read my latest PerC blog entry and work out if my Ne operates through an Fi filter or the other way around.


----------



## tuna

INFP, Si - Fe - Ne - Ni - Se - Ti - Te - Fi.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||| 40%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 33.33%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||||| 18.18%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 81.82%


... INFP? Man, all these personality tests I'm taking keep saying I'm an INFP... I must be doing something wrong here. :l


----------



## ponyjoyride

Ne - Fe - Ni - Fi - Si - Te - Ti - Se

Usually these cognitive function tests say that I'm a Ne-dom. I think it's because I definitely was a Fi-dom when I was younger but over time I've learned to "soften" most of my ideals because having so high standards finally made me isolate from the world and other people. Ne and Fe make it easier to connect with other people. My Fi is still very strong and it will definitely always be my main judging function but in certain situations I think it's wiser to put aside my Fi and act in terms of Fe. My Si is also pretty strong. I can easily remember what was in the past.


----------



## Dawn

My results are below! 

I thought I was ENFP but function tests keep giving me astronomical Se.  
Am I really so extroverted?  I'm confused :frustrating:
________________________________________________________________________

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely: ESFP

Your Preferences:

Introversion (I): 0%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||| 46.67%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 53.33%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||||||||||| 45.45%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 54.55%

________________________________________________________________________

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Se - Ne - Si - Te - Fi - Ti - Ni

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.14
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.17
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.46
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.24
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.16
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.02
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.26

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is low.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.


----------



## possiBri

BOOYEAH... check out that balance, bitches.

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.95
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.77
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.7
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.71
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.03

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


----------



## StandardLawyer

*ESTP*

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.07
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.39
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.58
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.08
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.52


----------



## bengalcat

I wonder if doing these tests while tired and flat after a long day has had any influence... Man, if I am an INTP then I'm pretty messed up for one, given that the cognitive functions test gives me a huge Fe and a small Ti. 

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INTP

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.86%
Extroversion (E): || 7.14%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 69.23%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 30.77%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%
Feeling (F): ||||||||| 37.5%

Judging (J): |||||||| 33.33%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Ne - Fi - Ni - Te - Ti - Se - Si

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.14
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.61
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.79
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||| 5.4
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.47
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.76
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) || 0.24


----------



## mOchO

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.15
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.17
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.93
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.46
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.52
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.17
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.57

Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is low.

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%
Extroversion (E): || 7.69%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 68.75%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 31.25%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.47%
Perceiving (P): |||||| 23.53%

Nothing new here...


----------



## cal47

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
ENFP


Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): || 7.14%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.86%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Sensation (S): 0%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

aaaaw! so close! damn you introversion!


----------



## neptunesky

Really good quiz! My favourite one so far... but my result! ENTP! The weirdest thing is, I kinda agree with the result, especially the cognitive functions one. I always assumed Fe = good with people. I always offend people without meaning too. Hardly aware of what I'm doing most of the time. 

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.92
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.68
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.95
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.92
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.71
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.94
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.16

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||| 43.75%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||| 56.25%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 64.29%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 35.71%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Feeling (F): |||||||||| 40%

Judging (J): ||||||| 26.67%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||| 73.33%


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 73.33%
Extroversion (E): ||||||| 26.67%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.71%
Sensation (S): |||| 14.29%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||| 77.78%
Feeling (F): |||||| 22.22%

Judging (J): |||||||||||| 47.06%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 52.94%

*Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INTP*​
Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.17
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.71
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.24
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.75
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.

*Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ne - Ni - Ti - Fi - Te - Fe - Si - Se​*
Uh-oh!


----------



## erasinglines

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||| 50%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 50%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%
Sensation (S): || 7.69%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||| 50%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 50%

It's amazing how my quandary has been pinpointed so precisely by a handful of questions. ._.

(Edited to make the colours easier to read~ :3)


----------



## Steve MD

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||| 35.71%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||| 64.29%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 33.33%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||||||||| 37.5%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%

Nothing surprising here.....

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.98
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.17
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.92
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.56
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.53
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.01
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57

Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is low.

WHaaa?? that looks like a cocktail of ENFx


----------



## lovegames25

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INTP
Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.17
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.47
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.25


----------



## Monte

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.84
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.08
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.95
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.85
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.52
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||| -3.23

... According to both of your tests I'm an INTP. . _.


----------



## agokcen

Monte said:


> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.84
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.08
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.95
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.85
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.52
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.15
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||| -3.23
> 
> ... According to both of your tests I'm an INTP. . _.


Don't worry....Me, too.


----------



## possiBri

lol it's prob just because we are the LEAST extroverted of the E's


----------



## feefafo

INTP, but I expected that.

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.4
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.62
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.71
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.03


----------



## TheSeer91

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.07
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.15
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.17
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.39
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.08
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.03
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||| 0.54
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.52


----------



## TheSeer91

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Extroversion (E): 0%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.91%
Sensation (S): || 9.09%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): 0%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%


----------



## TheSeer91

lol despite my results I do have feeling and I have friends......I think


----------



## Unicorntopia

@timeless. It seems that a lot of people are scoring really high or highest in Ne and Fe when they are intoverts and/or don't even have those functions consciously.


----------



## Jeff Tang

Hi. INTJ.. can you guys help have a look at mine and conclude? 

*Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 84.62%
Extroversion (E): |||| 15.38%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 84.62%
Sensation (S): |||| 15.38%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Feeling (F): |||||||||| 40%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||| 40%

Ni-Te-Fi-Se

My Ni is lower than my shadow functions for N and T (Ne & Ti).. what does that mean? am I still INTJ?

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.7
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.45
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.69
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.24
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.95
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.71


----------



## CrimsonWing

> *Your Preferences:*
> Introversion (I): ||||||||||||| 50%
> Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 50%
> 
> Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 50%
> Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 50%
> 
> Thinking (T): ||||||||||||| 50%
> Feeling (F): ||||||||||||| 50%
> 
> Judging (J): ||||||||||||| 50%
> Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 50%
> 
> *Your Cognitive Functions:*
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.61
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.56
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
> Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.95
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.55
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.8
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||| 1.53


Now, that is weird :shocked:


----------



## Quierta

CrimsonWing said:


> Now, that is weird :shocked:


You're a neuter! 

I mean... Neutral!


----------



## alionsroar

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 58.33%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.4
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.38
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| 1.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||| 0.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.08

Your test is very good.


----------



## Doback

ISTJ again.

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Extroversion (E): 0%

Intuition (N): || 7.69%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Perceiving (P): ||| 10%

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.61
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.39
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.31
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.95
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.52
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||| 1.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -2.38

Apparently, I'm asshole robot with a cold heart. GD, I need some more balance.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

Personality ENTP
Cognitive f. INTP -> Ti > Ne > Ni > Te > Se > Fi > Fe > Si

I have to say both tests are straight forward and it seems to work OK.


----------



## Entr0py

INTP

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.26
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.76
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.52
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.79
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||| 4.57
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.01

Pretty weird right?


----------



## timeless

Hmm, here's a question for those interested in cognitive functions: would you rather that the test report results that are restricted by the "rules" of Jung's cognitive functions?

The hard part about making a cognitive test is separating the core methods of perceiving the world (the functions) from the actions and behaviors associated with functions. The way the test is currently set up, it assesses the "development" of your functions, but doesn't necessarily make any representation as to which functions you use to see the world. The results require some amount of interpretation on their own and do have use in that regard but it doesn't fit rigidly with the theory.

However, I'm sure with some additional code, I can make it fit. Just wondering if there would be interest in having that as an option.


----------



## possiBri

timeless said:


> Hmm, here's a question for those interested in cognitive functions: would you rather that the test report results that are restricted by the "rules" of Jung's cognitive functions?
> 
> The hard part about making a cognitive test is separating the core methods of perceiving the world (the functions) from the actions and behaviors associated with functions. The way the test is currently set up, it assesses the "development" of your functions, but doesn't necessarily make any representation as to which functions you use to see the world. The results require some amount of interpretation on their own and do have use in that regard but it doesn't fit rigidly with the theory.
> 
> However, I'm sure with some additional code, I can make it fit. Just wondering if there would be interest in having that as an option.


I love clarity/specificity, so any additional tweaks to the test/results would be awesome! I like how it's set up now, but some sort of toggle option that would allow us to get results based on what we use (and not necessarily on the development like it is now) would be awesome.

@timeless: thanks for all your hard work! Now I can get friends/family to take the test without resistance since it's so short!


----------



## Vodhgarm

INTP ..

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.15
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.17
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.98
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.25
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.71

Even though this feels right, i'm still puzzled by the queer looking C.F.s ..


P.S. For some time now, i'v been identifying myself as an ANxP .. it seems it's because I've started to realize the strengths of my functions.

EDIT: 100th post btw xD


----------



## daydr3am

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 33.33%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 37.5%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Perceiving (P): ||| 10%

I feel as if the test should have had more questions. 24 isn't much to determine personality.


----------



## LiquidCool

timeless said:


> Hmm, here's a question for those interested in cognitive functions: would you rather that the test report results that are restricted by the "rules" of Jung's cognitive functions?
> 
> The hard part about making a cognitive test is separating the core methods of perceiving the world (the functions) from the actions and behaviors associated with functions. The way the test is currently set up, it assesses the "development" of your functions, but doesn't necessarily make any representation as to which functions you use to see the world. The results require some amount of interpretation on their own and do have use in that regard but it doesn't fit rigidly with the theory.
> 
> However, I'm sure with some additional code, I can make it fit. Just wondering if there would be interest in having that as an option.


I think that it should report both.

Then again, I also think that the current understanding of cognitive functions - at least as represented and discussed by Te, Ti, Fe, Fi, Se, Si, Ne, Ni - is incorrect.


----------



## MissNobody

Ne - Fe - Fi - Ni - Si - Se - Te - Ti

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.38
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.84
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.02
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.4
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.48
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.01
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.99

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.

*ENFP*

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||| 40%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||| 60%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Sensation (S): 0%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): ||| 12.5%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.5%


----------



## NewSoul

Type test:



> Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
> *ESTP*
> 
> Your Preferences:
> Introversion (I): 0%
> *Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%*
> 
> Intuition (N): |||||||| 33.33%
> *Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%*
> 
> *Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%*
> Feeling (F): 0%
> 
> Judging (J): |||||| 22.22%
> *Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 77.78%*


Weird... I ALWAYS get an introverted result. But the way this test was worded was a bit different than most. For example, I do become energized after talking to people and I don't really like being alone with just my mind... but it happens so often that I've become accustomed to it. Also... did the test only score what I rated as 3 or up? It seems to have. I usually get a bit more for feeling and judging also.

Cognitive functions test:


> Si - Fi - Fe - Ti - Ne - Te - Se - Ni
> 
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.94
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.38
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.92
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||| 1.92
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.7
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.63
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||| 1.63


Okay now this makes a bit more sense. Although, let me just say that although my Se is not well developed, it makes me very happy when I am able to let go and use it.


----------



## timeless

NewSoul said:


> Weird... I ALWAYS get an introverted result. But the way this test was worded was a bit different than most. For example, I do become energized after talking to people and I don't really like being alone with just my mind... but it happens so often that I've become accustomed to it. Also... did the test only score what I rated as 3 or up? It seems to have. I usually get a bit more for feeling and judging also.


Every response adds to your score. However there are questions that subtract from particular scores as well. That's why it's possible to get a 0% score on certain things. I recently reduced the amount that's subtracted though, that should make fewer 0% results.


----------



## NewSoul

timeless said:


> Every response adds to your score. However there are questions that subtract from particular scores as well. That's why it's possible to get a 0% score on certain things. I recently reduced the amount that's subtracted though, that should make fewer 0% results.


Hm... I guess that makes sense.

Well I retook it and picked less extreme answers. I still got ESTP, but I didn't get any 0%.


----------



## Tori

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.94
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.46
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.14
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.47
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||| 4.17
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.01
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.94

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.56%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 19.44%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 60.71%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 39.29%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100% (i dont think )

Judging (J): |||| 16.67%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 83.33%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INFP


----------



## palobell

Ive been consistently an ESFJ by any test for a long time

My results

ESFJ 
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||| 24.24%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.76%
-
Intuition (N): |||||||||| 39.39%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||| 60.61%
-
Thinking (T): ||||| 21.74%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.26%
-
Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||| 83.33%
Perceiving (P): |||| 16.67%


Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Si - Te - Fi - Ni - Se - Ti - Ne
^ That seems to make reasonable sense. although I still don't really understand this test, does it have anything to do with other systems like mbti or socionics, and what does it mean for me in relation to how i score on those systems..


----------



## picglutton

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.42%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 31.58%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 52.5%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||| 47.5%

Thinking (T): ||||||||| 37.5%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 33.33%

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.77
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.75
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.55
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.49
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.76
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.79
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.03

I hover around infp, intj, infj. hmmm


----------



## snail

Not even close to what I expected. 







predictable, but my results may have been tainted by my knowing the 'right' answers to most of the questions.


----------



## Cover3

anyone else having sub-par Fi function?

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 20%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 59.38%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 40.63%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100% - robot?
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||| 25.93%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 74.07%


----------



## fenryrr

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.23
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.63
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.54
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.61
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.15
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.03
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -1.3

Wow, negative Te.


----------



## joyrjw

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.14
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.4
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.02
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.92
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.48
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.01

Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.


Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Ni - Fi - Ne - Si - Ti - Se - Te

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)


----------



## PurpleTree

Dreamer said:


> ISFJ is my Mum's type :/
> Maybe I got her results as we are very close and very alike. She used to be an ISFP.
> I'm still an INFP and quite different from my Mum


My mom and sister are ISFJs and I agree (with you). :laughing:
Your profile/avatar doesn’t seem very ISFJ to me, just your cognitive functions appear that way. I’m not sure I really trust that quiz, but I don’t really know enough about the leniency between how well your cognitive functions align with their standard stacking to judge. I came out as more INTP than INTJ, and the functions were aligned in a very untypical order. :/


----------



## Dreamer

darkewe said:


> My mom and sister are ISFJs and I agree (with you). :laughing:
> Your profile/avatar doesn&#8217t seem very ISFJ to me, just your cognitive functions appear that way. I&#8217m not sure I really trust that quiz, but I don&#8217t really know enough about the leniency between how well your cognitive functions align with their standard stacking to judge. I came out as more INTP than INTJ, and the functions were aligned in a very untypical order. :/


 My mum is very nurturing and kind. Much like the 'guardian' description. Is your mum like that? 
My mum would never be a cop though, like the job recommendation says for her. I mean, you have to be a bit detached to be a cop, you know, with the murders and blood and that. Which is quite confusing, that they suggest that for ISFJ's with the 'feeling' side of things. I was feeling a bit upset about this quiz saying I'm ISFJ or ISFP. I very much like being a Dreamer and intuitive.


----------



## PurpleTree

Dreamer said:


> My mum is very nurturing and kind. Much like the 'guardian' description. Is your mum like that?
> My mum would never be a cop though, like the job recommendation says for her. I mean, you have to be a bit detached to be a cop, you know, with the murders and blood and that. Which is quite confusing, that they suggest that for ISFJ's with the 'feeling' side of things. I was feeling a bit upset about this quiz saying I'm ISFJ or ISFP. I very much like being a Dreamer and intuitive.


Yes, my mother is nurturing and kind, my sister even more so. My mother worked as a nanny and my sister is an aspiring elementary school teacher. I initially thought my mother would be an ISFP, because she is not as _judgmental_ as my sister, but the description doesn’t suit her at all.

I think the cop job option is aimed toward male ISFJs, based on what I read here:



Marino said:


> If the ISFJ profile is a female stereotype, it's to be expected that the male ISFJ will face special problems. The gentle, caring, quiet and dutiful attributes are the opposite of typical "male" behavior. As a result, male ISFJs may be pressured to suppress their natural behavior in order to act more typically male. In such cases, ISFJs may go overboard, becoming supermacho, drinking or smoking to excess, or becoming highly competitive to "prove" themselves.​




Your responses seem like an Intuitive to me and I can see the INFP in your stacking, it just seems the Te has been a bit neglected while other functions were strongly developed. :laughing:

This is the standard INFP stacking Fi>Ne>Si>Te.​


----------



## sodden

INFP (but almost an ambivert and close on s and n; 100% f and 97% p)

Fi-se-ne-fe-si-ni-ti-te

Sure seems like I'm pretty much an ixfp


----------



## silverlined

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.15
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.26
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7.48
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||| 1.69
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.54

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.


Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||| 48.65%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 51.35%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 68.29%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 31.71%

Thinking (T): |||||| 23.33%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.67%

Judging (J): ||||||||||| 44.44%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 55.56%

I'd say it's pretty accurate for me.


----------



## 3053

INTP on mb test

and

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ne - Ni - Fe - Fi - Ti - Se - Te - Si

It's usually Ne Ni Fi Te Ti Fe Se Si


----------



## plausible

Ne - 11.69
Ti - 10.15
Ni - 5.95
Fe - 4.98
Te - 4.62
Se - 2.71
Si - 2.54
Fi - 1.17

MBTI type INTP

Apparently I need to develop of Fi more so I can '...find meaning in the world.'


----------



## Space Cat

Every time i take this test, i get a result totally out of my type.

This is my latest.
*Tear @ my Ni scores* :'(

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.47
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.95
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.17
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.71


----------



## PurpleTree

CeresZal said:


> Every time i take this test, i get a result totally out of my type.
> 
> This is my latest.
> *Tear @ my Ni scores* :'(
> 
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.69
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.47
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.95
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.17
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.71


Yay, another INTJ with screwy scores! My Ni is as pathetic as yours, proportionally. *facepalm*


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.61
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.15
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.95
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.17
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.24

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is poorly developed.


Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ne - Ti - Ni - Fi - Te - Fe - Se - Si

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.





Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||| 25%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||||| 86.21%
Sensation (S): ||| 13.79%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||| 64%
Feeling (F): ||||||||| 36%

Judging (J): ||||| 20%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
ENTP

Your first preference is toward extroversion, which means that you get your energy from interacting with other people. Other people are often energized by your presence as well, and you're usually seen as a 'people person'. You likely have a knack for persuading others.

Your second preference is for intuition. Intuitives are interested in the more abstract side of life, concentrating less on specific details and more about meaning and patterns. Intuitives are naturally oriented toward concepts and can often make connections between complex sets of facts.

Your third preference is for thinking. Thinkers prefer to remain objective, concentrating more on facts than subjective factors in a situation. Thinking types are usually very analytical and logical thinking comes easily for them.

Your fourth preference is for perceiving. Perceivers are flexible and spontaneous, working in spurts of energy instead of pursuing strict deadlines. You often wait to make decisions in order to take in new information.


----------



## Intense

*Type: INFP*


*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.45
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.56
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.4
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.53
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.03


----------



## Night & Day

lolwut?

Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.4
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.85
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.62
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.47
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.45
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.03
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.76


----------



## Precious Stone

Very good! I quite enjoyed those! roud:

*INTP*

 *Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.07
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.85
Extroverted Thinking (Te)  ||||||||||||| 5.62
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.95
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.71
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.08
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)  ||| 0.75
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.3

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
*Ti - Ne - Te - Ni - Se - Fi - Fe - Si*


----------



## Seeker99

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.91
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.56
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.62
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.4
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.78
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.53
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.71
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.46


----------



## Colombina

My Ti is higher than my Se/i and Fe/i COMBINED. Hooo boy.

When I have the luxury of debating in writing, I sometimes spend as much time editing my response so as not to sound like a jerk as I did making my point in the first place!

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.84
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.61
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.85
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.72

Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.48
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.85
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.52


----------



## oreocat134

I got ISTJ. I usually get that or ESTJ, but I call myself an ESTJ because overall, it sounds more like me. I think i might be exactly halfway between introversion and extroversion...


----------



## zerogravity

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%
Extroversion (E): || 9.38%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||| 54.05%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||| 45.95%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||| 37.5%

Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.93
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.77
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.63
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.45
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97

lol did I saw a minus


----------



## alegnasevarg

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.61
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.24
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.94
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.16
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.49
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.25
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.22

My MBTI is ENFP, I'm still researching the cognitive functions so I'm not entirely sure if the results above match ENFP or not.


----------



## Nixu

INFP and the following:

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.91
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.46
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.79
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.49
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.78
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.03
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.77
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.76


----------



## Eerie

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ENFP*



Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||| 18.18%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||||||| 81.82%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Sensation (S): |||||| 25%

Thinking (T): ||| 13.33%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||| 86.67%

Judging (J): ||| 10%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90%

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Ne - Fi - Se - Ni - Si - Ti - Te


----------



## Vacent

...sorry to double post but what I meant about Se was that I scored lowest on it...I didn't specify that. ....and it won't let me edit out the[SIZE=2"] crap..I'm not sure why that's there.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

*Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%
Extroversion (E): || 9.38%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.56%
Sensation (S): ||||| 19.44%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||| 53.49%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||| 46.51%


----------



## Up and Away

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.98
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.8
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.53
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.78
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.6


----------



## Lackjester

@dulcinea 
I have the exact same problem. D:

---

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.64
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.91
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.45
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.76
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.46
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| -4.43 (ROFL!)

Ni - Fi - Fe - Ne - Te - Ti - Si - Se

Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ENFJ


----------



## Antrist

Mountain Climber said:


> *Your Preferences:
> *Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%
> Extroversion (E): || 9.38%
> 
> Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.56%
> Sensation (S): ||||| 19.44%
> 
> Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
> Feeling (F): 0%
> 
> Judging (J): ||||||||||||| 53.49%
> Perceiving (P): |||||||||||| 46.51%


Lol wassa matta, you dead inside? ;D


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Antrist said:


> Lol wassa matta, you dead inside? ;D


<checking for pulse>

No, my S**T ain't right lately, too much going on upstairs?! 

Was going to turn on one of my favorite video's. I need to laugh: George Carlin...


----------



## Antrist

Mountain Climber said:


> <checking for pulse>
> 
> No, my S**T ain't right lately, too much going on upstairs?!
> 
> Was going to turn on one of my favorite video's. I need to laugh: George Carlin...


You don't need to laugh that's for weak feeling types!


----------



## thefall

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.26
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.65
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.76
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.2
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -1.45

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFP

Seems pretty accurate


----------



## idego

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.39
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||| 5.15
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.24
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.16
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.14
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.2
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || -0.55

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: ISFP
or Third Possibility: ISTP

I'm weird even for an INFP...


----------



## sidheblessed

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.39
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.8
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.93
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.85
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.19
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.78
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -2.24

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: ISFJ

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||| 77.14%
Extroversion (E): |||||| 22.86%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 40%

Thinking (T): | 3.85%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.15%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 69.23%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 30.77%

Interesting! Though I think I am an INFJ, it does make sense that my Fi is very developed, while my Fe is less so, as I've become more introverted and introspective over the years. Plus, both of my two most recent jobs involved quite a bit of Fi, so my Fi muscle got quite a bit of flexing. 

When it comes to Fe, I care very much about others feelings, about making them feel comfortable, showing them compassion. I find it physically painful to see someone in emotional distress. At the same time, I find myself often contemplative about rights/wrong, values and ethics. I tend to have a gut feeling about the right or wrongness of a situation or who's guilty or innocent when watching some court case on TV (I'd probably make a terrible juror though so far I've been proven right - pity they don't let you submit your intuition/gut as evidence!). 

I almost feel like my Fe and Fi work together to help me make decisions that are both compassionate and ethical, depending on the situation at hand.


----------



## reletative

Weird that Ti and Te came out almost the same this time around.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ESTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Te - Se - Si - Ni - Fe - Ne - Fi
Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.61
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.62
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||| 8.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.62
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -0.02
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.48
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || -0.65
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.21

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.


----------



## MNiS

My results for the JCF test scored ESFJ. That's a bit different than my usual results but oh well. Good tests though. 

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.14
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.92
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.71
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.44
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.39

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ESFJ
or Second Possibility: ENTP
or Third Possibility: ESTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fe - Ne - Se - Te - Si - Ti - Ni - Fi


----------



## Jaded87

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development: (INFP)
Fi - Ni - Fe - Ne - Si - Se - Te - Ti

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.31
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.65
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.43
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.76
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -1.78

I think this is pretty much accurate, thnx for the test


----------



## FillInTheBlank

*JCF test results*

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ESTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Te - Ne - Si - Se - Ni - Fe - Fi


Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.15
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.19
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.34
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -2.06


Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is poorly developed.

Im not very surprised at these results..theyre pretty accurate in describing me. But I'm wondering how my 2nd possibility turned out to be ESTJ..:dry:


----------



## skycloud86

skycloud86 said:


> Here's my results for the Jungian test -
> 
> Your Cognitive Functions
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.53
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.6
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.26
> Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.64
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.34
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.88
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.37
> 
> Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
> Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
> 
> 
> And here's my 16 PT test results -
> 
> Your Preferences:
> *Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.91%*
> Extroversion (E): || 9.09%
> 
> *Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%*
> Sensation (S): ||||||| 28.57%
> 
> *Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%*
> Feeling (F): 0%
> 
> Judging (J): 0%
> *Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%*



I've not taken an Enneagram or MBTI test for a while, so I wanted to compare my results from the last time I posted in this thread to my results today.

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.8
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.19
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.24
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.25
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.17

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ


Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.79%*
Extroversion (E): ||||| 21.21%

*Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 61.76%*
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 38.24%

*Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.57%*
Feeling (F): ||||| 21.43%

Judging (J): |||||||| 30.3%
*Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||| 69.7%*


----------



## NotYourTypicalHero

Gah! i got two results! ENFP and INFP....


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Antrist said:


> You don't need to laugh that's for weak feeling types!


Dude, its okay to laugh. Hell, laughing is better than crying.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

skycloud86 said:


> I've not taken an Enneagram or MBTI test for a while, so I wanted to compare my results from the last time I posted in this thread to my results today.
> 
> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.92
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.8
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.62
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.19
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.24
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.22
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.25
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.17
> 
> Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
> Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
> Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is poorly developed.
> 
> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: INTP
> or Second Possibility: INTJ
> or Third Possibility: ENTJ
> 
> 
> Your Preferences:
> *Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.79%*
> Extroversion (E): ||||| 21.21%
> 
> *Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 61.76%*
> Sensation (S): |||||||||| 38.24%
> 
> *Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.57%*
> Feeling (F): ||||| 21.43%
> 
> Judging (J): |||||||| 30.3%
> *Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||| 69.7%*


Oh S**T, your results are a lot like mine. Now someone will be asking if you are alive.


----------



## intrasearching

My contention (in this moment; I may be wrong) is that this cognitive functions test is somewhat flawed. This last time I took it my most likely type was INTJ, with Ni being my highest function. However, I do not see Fi in myself. I am not an INFJ, however, because I definitely see Ne in myself. My Ti is very apparent. And Fe as the INTPs inferior function makes a lot of sense to me. My expressed feelings are indeed all or nothing. I do not have strong feelings about much. My emotions seem random (although I know now that they're often related to my blood sugar) -- they are not concerned with humanity, morality, religion, or any sort of external belief system or philosophy. I analyze everything, but with the intention of finding the pieces that further reveal the larger truth of the puzzle I am trying to see. I am a truth seeker in my learning endeavors. I am not trying to find facts to justify my contentions. Rather I am trying to learn more about whatever interests me at the time, in a rather objective manner (as objective as an individual can be).

I'm rambling. My point is that either I do not understand fully the cognitive functions, or this test does not hold true with what the cognitive functions actually do and are. I used to score INFP on this test because of my concurrent emotionality. But emotions do not equate to introverted feeling. Introverted feeling and extraverted feeling actually have little to do with emotions and the expression thereof, as far as I understand. If I understand correctly, Fe and Fi are more about information assimilation, belief formulation and socioemotional expressions, among perhaps some other things. Socioemotional expression refers to Fe, in its concern with the emotions of others, and the expression of emotion to and because of others. This differs from simple expression of emotion. It is very tricky and the lines get fudged in many instances. I, an inferior Fe user, am less likely to express my adoration for me INFP friend, a dominant Fi user. But, I will feel sometimes intensely how much I enjoy and appreciate his presence. For me, that adoration comes strongly when it does, seemingly out of nowhere. Whereas in my INFP friend's case, he is constantly expressing adoration for me, grabbing onto my arm and hugging me, etc. I am not at all a touchy guy and am in fact normally made uncomfortable by such demonstrations. This could lead one to believe that my INFP friend has dominant Fe, and I Fi (or perhaps inferior Fe, as per the truth). So as you see, it is difficult to perceive and define Fe and Fi, not to mention the other cognitive functions. Really I think for any cognitive functions test to be worth anything (assuming it is valid, sound), the test subject must thoroughly understand the cognitive functions.

Does this make sense? It very well may not...


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Quite simply put it must be the test that is flawed if it is in fact based on Jung's functional analysis and does not hold true when observing your personality. That is not to say that Jung's theory is necessary absolute, but the only error outside the theory I can see which greatly impacts your score is the weighting and mathematical values that reflect the result of your test scores. 

Wasn't this test composed from a member of PerC? I am not questioning their integrity or understanding of Jung, but I noticed the wording was rather interpretive.


----------



## intrasearching

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Quite simply put it must be the test that is flawed if it is in fact based on Jung's functional analysis and does not hold true when observing your personality. That is not to say that Jung's theory is necessary absolute, but the only error outside the theory I can see which greatly impacts your score is the weighting and mathematical values that reflect the result of your test scores.
> 
> Wasn't this test composed from a member of PerC? I am not questioning their integrity or understanding of Jung, but I noticed the wording was rather interpretive.


Yes, I think the test may be flawed. I am not sure, but I believe the problem might be the definition/understands of the functions. In my last result, I scored highest for Ni, but I don't relate to Ni when I read about it. I also can't imagine ever having the gift of Ti, the auxiliary function of the INTJ, my last scored type).

Anyway... I think the problem is the result of definitions that are not distinct enough, and my inability to distinguish certain functions like Ni from functions of an intuitive type without Ni, and Te from functions of a thinking type without Te.

Eh.


----------



## Ce Jeu

From Jung, I got INTP, and from 16 personalities, I got ENTJ. What does that make me?


----------



## Ce Jeu

Antrist said:


> Lol wassa matta, you dead inside? ;D


Look at mine:

Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.98
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -1.48


----------



## Antrist

Ce Jeu said:


> Look at mine:
> 
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.98
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -1.48


Temperature of your heart in Fahrenheit.


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock

Still an INFP 


Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.26
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.08
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.88
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.25
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -0.01
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -1.22


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

On the 16 personalities test, I got ENFJ. Function order according to that test:
*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||| 34.48%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||| 65.52%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 58.62%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 41.38%

Thinking (T): ||| 12.5% (almost nonfunctional???)
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.5%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 33.33%

So on to the functions test:
For this, I get a totally different result.
This says that I am probably an ESFJ or ENFP or ESFP
functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.38
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.15
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.47
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.38
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.99
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.9

Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.

Too bizarre. I don't know what to make of this.
When I took the "real" MBTI, I scored so close to the middle in all four preference areas that the tester said that I could be any type.
Guess I'll go back to being xxxx.


----------



## SugaSkull

It still says I'm an INFP also. But the order of my functions are all weird-ish for an INFP...But Fi is first.

Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.26
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.68
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -0.01
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.99
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.2

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *INFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ*

I am so not J though. >.< And I think this test may have confused me between the Ni and Ne because on other cognitive tests I have taken, the Ni and Ne results were flip-flopped from this one.


----------



## NikitaOneill

I think you're cognitive test is pretty good I haven't tried the MBTI.


Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.41
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.92
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.14
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.54
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.62
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.

--


Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||| 48.39%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 51.61%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 51.61%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||| 48.39%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||| 76%
Feeling (F): |||||| 24%

Judging (J): |||| 14.71%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%


----------



## Dante07

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||| 48.65%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 51.35%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||||| 89.29%
Sensation (S): ||| 10.71%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||||| 81.48%
Feeling (F): ||||| 18.52%

Judging (J): |||||| 24.32%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.68%
 
*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.61
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.61
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.62
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.57
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.85
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.78
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.46

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is low.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *INTJ*


----------



## NingenExp

*MBTI something*

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.65
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.61
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.9
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.25
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.47
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.91

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 73.33%
Extroversion (E): ||||||| 26.67%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 64.29%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 35.71%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||| 47.62%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||| 52.38%

Judging (J): |||||||||| 39.13%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||| 60.87%

Maybe I'm an INFP (or INTP?), but I really do not consider myself a dreamer (or thinker, well thinker maybe) or maybe I'm an ISFP (or an ISTP?) but an mechanic/artist? No way! I really do not feel identification at all (maybe a little, whatever)


----------



## Amber Glenn

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.48
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.78
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.75
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.27
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.98
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.57

this is probably more beneficial than trying to figure out my type, as it is less constraining. thank you!!!


----------



## Bumblyjack

16 Personality Types Test - Your Preferences:

Introversion (I): 0%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%
Sensation (S): || 9.38%

Thinking (T): ||||||| 28.57%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%

Judging (J): || 9.38%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%



Jungian Personality Quiz - Your Cognitive Functions:

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.92
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.79
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.55
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.98
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.45
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.52
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.57
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.54

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENFP
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ENTJ



Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz - Results:
You are a Type 4 with a 5 wing: "The Bohemian"

Your tritype is 4w5, 9w8, 7w8.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:
You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 8 wing:
You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 7 with a 8 wing:
The enthusiastic nature of the Type Seven combines with the aggressive nature of the Type Eight, making 7w8 one of the most assertive types in the Enneagram.

*This is pretty accurate. It just misinterprets my defensiveness as assertiveness: my counter-phobic 6w5 head type combined with my main 4w5 type causes me to stand up against challenges to my identity. A test would need to ask scenario-based questions in order to make this distinction.*


----------



## ohlizzie

OTL Cognitive Functions Test says I'm ENFP, 16 Personality Types says I'm ENTJ. There is like an identity crisis up in my noggin right now. What is up? Someone help shed light on this/point me in the right direction?

*Cognitive Functions Test*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.77
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.94
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.44

Most Likely: ENFP
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ISTJ

*16 Personality (MBTI?) Test*

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||| 23.68%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.32%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 63.16%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 36.84%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||| 77.42%
Feeling (F): |||||| 22.58%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||| 61.29%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||| 38.71%

*Enneagram*
I took an "official" test and received 7-3-8 as my tritype which fits me pretty well and could be an explanation for how I'm ENTJ _and_ ENFP... 
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...3452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions-3.html
You are ambitious, innovative and protective. You want to be efficient, happy and straight-forward. You are a dynamic go-getter, focused on the prize. An expansive powerhouse, you see the big picture and a positive future with the will to make it happen. Seeking success, obstacles are seen as competitive challenges. Your life mission is to see what is possible and find innovative ways to achieve your goals. A true mover and shaker, you are happiest when you are in a position of power to manifest your vision and make things happen. You need to be doing to feel alive.	You can be so expeditious, assertive and results oriented that you miss your impact on others and the deeper meaning and significance of why you are doing what you are doing.


----------



## KJE

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.46
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.31
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.14
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.8
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.6
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.99
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.47

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is low.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is poorly developed.


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFP*
or Second Possibility: *INFP*
or Third Possibility: *ESFJ*

jeez... everything I have taken so far has been ENFP, not that I mind... but I was expecting some variation along the way...


----------



## Thorndrop

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Extroversion (E): | 3.33%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Sensation (S): |||||| 25%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||||||| 86.96%
Feeling (F): ||| 13.04%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%
Perceiving (P): ||||||| 28.57%




*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.31
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.85
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.72
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.65
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.94
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||| 1.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.52
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| -3.55

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *ENTJ*
or Third Possibility: *INTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Te - Ni - Ne - Fi - Si - Se - Fe





Though I'll admit I found a lot of the questions on the functions test rather vague and I was unsure on how to answer them or exactly what they were asking...


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2

*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.42
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.34
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||| 3.93
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.69
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.55
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.48

Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFP*
or Third Possibility: *INFJ*
Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ne - Ni - Si - Fe - Ti - Te - Se

*Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 78.57%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 21.43%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 82.76%
Sensation (S): |||| 17.24%

Thinking (T): |||||||||| 39.13%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||| 60.87%

Judging (J): |||||||||| 38.71%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||| 61.29%

Your tritype is 5w6, 9w1, 4w5

Those questions were a bit too vague. I would've like a role play example of some sorts. The Ennegram I kinda liked, but I think would need a bit more questions to ask. I'm not happy with the Ennegram theory stuff in the first place; it's too confusing! I'm sticking with typing myself as a 6 still.


----------



## Peter

16 personality types quiz: 
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%
Extroversion (E): |||| 14.71%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 69.44%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 30.56%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||||| 70.59%
Perceiving (P): ||||||| 29.41%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INTJ


Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.18
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.07
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.16
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||| 1.57
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| 1.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.2
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.78

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ISTJ


___________________________________

These tests are copies of (or perhaps better said: Very strongly inspired by) 2 well known tests. I'm not seeing the added value. But it's always fun to do tests of course :happy:


----------



## Narrator

INTP

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||| 54.55%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||| 45.45%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||| 53.13%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||| 46.88%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||| 53.33%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||| 46.67%

Judging (J): |||||||| 33.33%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ESTJ*
or Second Possibility: *ENTP*
or Third Possibility: *ISTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Te - Ne - Si - Se - Ti - Fi - Fe - Ni

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.47
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7.25
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.25
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.52


Uhhh....


----------



## Psychstix

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.12
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.17
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||| 4.34
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.5
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.98

Most Likely: ESTJ
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ISTP

Blam, results... So do cognitive give a more accurate portrait of a person compared to an MBTI?


----------



## she_sells_seashells

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
*Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: ESFJ
or Third Possibility: ESTJ*

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Fe - Te - Ti - Si - Se - Ni - Fi

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.96
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.68
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.08
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.99
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.25
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.52
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.71

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is poorly developed.

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.



This is kinda neat because when I was first introduced to MBTI I was typed as an ENTP. Of course now I realize I'm an INFJ but maybe I operate as an ENTP, which makes sense. I do tend to act waaay more sociable than I feel and I also tone down (if not even ignore) my emotions considerably.


----------



## Scarecrow793

ENTP, INTP or ESTJ? I can roll with that. 

It's funny, all these folks claiming to be intuitive types get on my nerves and make me want to declare myself a sensor (An extroverted one too!), but only because of a contrarian impulse that a sensor wouldn't possess nearly as much as I do. *sigh* it's hard being as cool as me.


----------



## Tad Cooper

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.63
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.61
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.39
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.5
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -1.48

Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is poorly developed.

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ESFP*

Your first preference is toward *extroversion*, which means that you get your energy from interacting with other people. Other people are often energized by your presence as well, and you're usually seen as a 'people person'. You likely have a knack for persuading others.

Your second preference is for *sensation*. Sensors are pragmatic, precise people who are very detail oriented. Instead of looking at the big picture first, Sensors concentrate on specifics. They highly value experience and often have an excellent memory.

Your third preference is for *feeling*. Feeling, in this sense, has little to do with emotion. Feelers look for the subjective qualities in a situation that give it meaning and importance. Feelers are often less concerned with precise facts and more about what's right and wrong.

Your fourth preference is for *perceiving*. Perceivers are flexible and spontaneous, working in spurts of energy instead of pursuing strict deadlines. You often wait to make decisions in order to take in new information.


----------



## lammas

I've never been really sure, if I'm ENFP or not. These tests didn't make it simpler. 



Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.88
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.35
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.85
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.98
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.76
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -2.39


The other test said I'm ENFP tho... This is confusing.


----------



## UncertainSomething

1st quiz results:
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.19
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.99
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.39
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.57

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


2nd quiz results:
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 65.71%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||| 34.29%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 69.44%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 30.56%

Thinking (T): ||||||||| 34.48%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||| 65.52%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||| 64.71%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||| 35.29%


----------



## Sybok

thanks... nice 
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *INFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ*
==================================
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.1%
Extroversion (E): ||| 12.9%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||| 72.97%
Sensation (S): ||||||| 27.03%

Thinking (T): |||||||| 33.33%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||| 55.56%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||| 44.44%

as in other tests, J and P are very close


----------



## Your Minty Gran

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INFP

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.65%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 19.35%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Sensation (S): |||||| 25%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): || 7.41%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.59%

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.08
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.72
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.42
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||| 3.69
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.55
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.52

Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ni - Ne - Si - Ti - Fe - Te - Se


----------



## Jay Singh

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.8
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.47
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.53
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.52
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.43


----------



## Jay Singh

Your Minty Gran said:


> Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
> INFP
> 
> Your Preferences:
> Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.65%
> Extroversion (E): ||||| 19.35%
> 
> Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
> Sensation (S): |||||| 25%
> 
> Thinking (T): 0%
> Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
> 
> Judging (J): || 7.41%
> Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.59%
> 
> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.08
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.72
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.42
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.24
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.69
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||| 3.69
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.55
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.52
> 
> Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
> Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
> Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
> Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
> 
> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: INFP
> or Second Possibility: INFJ
> or Third Possibility: ENFP
> 
> Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
> Fi - Ni - Ne - Si - Ti - Fe - Te - Se


You're like my emotional twin.


----------



## unixunderground

Is it just me or is the cognitive functions test down?
I am getting an error that says." Not Found

The requested URL / was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

The 16 types test works perfectly though..


----------



## Thanatopsis

unixunderground said:


> Is it just me or is the cognitive functions test down?
> I am getting an error that says." Not Found
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."
> 
> The 16 types test works perfectly though..


I cannot access the Cognitive Functions test, either.

As for my results,

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 64%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||| 36%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||||| 89.29%
Sensation (S): ||| 10.71%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||| 61.54%
Feeling (F): |||||||||| 38.46%

Judging (J): ||||||| 28.57%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%

I typically score as INTP on these online tests.


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear

Introversion (I): |||||||||| 38.89%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||| 61.11%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%
Sensation (S): |||| 14.71%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Feeling (F): |||||||||| 40%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||| 51.22%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||| 48.78%

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.46
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.255
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.99
Introverted Sensation (Si)||||||||||| 4.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.71
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| 1.17

No Fi as usual, haha.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Mulberries said:


> I got a really strange score. Does this mean I'm more of an INFJ?


No. Personality types and functions don't always correlate.


> Note that cognitive functions don't always match up with type for some people (it doesn't for me), so that's why there are two different tests.



My Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.945
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.31
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.91
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.475
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.47
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.43


----------



## rickybobby

wow! great picture on the post above. ...a harmony of colors.

Anyway, it's been decided and here it is according to the Cognitive Function quiz:
*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.91
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.46
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.4
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.24
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.23
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.47
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -0.765
 
However, my Type Test says I'm ESTJ. I can see how my T/Fs can teeter totter.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

rickybobby said:


> wow! great picture on the post above. ...a harmony of colors.


Thanks dude! ^^


----------



## Sunbeam

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.14
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.23
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.885
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.945
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.53
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.78
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.25


I've always figured that ENFP's have a lot of extroverted feeling, or at least from what I understand extroverted feeling to be. Besides that and extroverted thinking being lower, it follows the ENFP cognitive functions relatively well.


----------



## Kyle99

Sunbeam said:


> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.14
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.23
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.885
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.945
> Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.53
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.78
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.25
> 
> 
> I've always figured that ENFP's have a lot of extroverted feeling, or at least from what I understand extroverted feeling to be. Besides that and extroverted thinking being lower, it follows the ENFP cognitive functions relatively well.


ENFP's have very low Fe. They have high Fi, and Fe and Fi are essentially polar opposites. I'd say you're an ENTP, but your Ti is really low. Having really high Fe and Fi is really odd in any type.


----------



## Sunbeam

Kyle99 said:


> ENFP's have very low Fe. They have high Fi, and Fe and Fi are essentially polar opposites. I'd say you're an ENTP, but your Ti is really low. Having really high Fe and Fi is really odd in any type.


I'm not an ENTP. ENFP matches me perfectly...I test it on every single test I take and the descriptions are like reading about my life.  But what exactly is Fe? I don't think I understand it well.


----------



## Kyle99

Sunbeam said:


> I'm not an ENTP. ENFP matches me perfectly...I test it on every single test I take and the descriptions are like reading about my life.  But what exactly is Fe? I don't think I understand it well.


 Fe is extroverted feeling. This is a quote from a sticky in the Cognitive Function subforum:
"The whole idea behind Ms. Manners is very Fe. Fi would wonder why anyone cares about any external consensus on ethics, because to Fi ethics are purely subjective. Fe is concerned with adjusting to the ethical standards as established objectively by the groups it feels are important."

Fe isn't one of the 4 main function of an ENFP, so for that to be ranked the highest on your function test is really odd. It's the 6th in order, and one of your shadow functions, so it's use should be very limited. That's why I'm apprehensive about you being an ENFP. You might just be a really weird one. I'm no expert on the matter, I'd ask the people in the What's My Type subforum.

Edit: Also, here's a video I saw you should check out:




Really try to narrow down whether you use Fe or Fi. Because I just can't see a ENFP using Fe as much as your results indicate.


----------



## Sunbeam

Kyle99 said:


> Fe is extroverted feeling. This is a quote from a sticky in the Cognitive Function subforum:
> "The whole idea behind Ms. Manners is very Fe. Fi would wonder why anyone cares about any external consensus on ethics, because to Fi ethics are purely subjective. Fe is concerned with adjusting to the ethical standards as established objectively by the groups it feels are important."
> 
> Fe isn't one of the 4 main function of an ENFP, so for that to be ranked the highest on your function test is really odd. It's the 6th in order, and one of your shadow functions, so it's use should be very limited. That's why I'm apprehensive about you being an ENFP. You might just be a really weird one. I'm no expert on the matter, I'd ask the people in the What's My Type subforum.
> 
> Edit: Also, here's a video I saw you should check out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really try to narrow down whether you use Fe or Fi. Because I just can't see a ENFP using Fe as much as your results indicate.


Ethical standards set by the groups I feel are important? I go by what I feel ethical standards should be. Is that Fi? But I mean, I believe there are certain ethics that are definitely universal...like not murdering people and such. On the cognitive functions test I clicked the highest on all the "I'm empathetic" type questions because I am very empathetic, and I think that's what made Fe come out first. I think I'm definitely a weirdo, but totally an ENFP.


----------



## Kyle99

Sunbeam said:


> Ethical standards set by the groups I feel are important? I go by what I feel ethical standards should be. Is that Fi? But I mean, I believe there are certain ethics that are definitely universal...like not murdering people and such. On the cognitive functions test I clicked the highest on all the "I'm empathetic" type questions because I am very empathetic, and I think that's what made Fe come out first. I think I'm definitely a weirdo, but totally an ENFP.


 Tests can certainly be flawed. You're Fe is probably not as high as the test says, it's just lumping Fi and Fe into one, possibly (I haven't looked at the test). One last question: Do you generally try to please others or yourself? Do others opinions matter to you, or is it only your own? If you're in a room with 100 people who all think you're wrong, are you gonna stand up and defend your beliefs, or just go with the consensus?


----------



## nordic28

I'm really an ISTP. Sometimes I doubt it, because the score goes between middle. But the tests can answer my doubt. 

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.15
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.93
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.67
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.87
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.96
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.94
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||| 0.89

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ESTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Te - Se - Si - Ne - Fi - Fe - Ni

16 Personality test
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 64.71%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||| 35.29%
Intuition (N): ||||||||||| 45.16%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||| 54.84%
Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%
Feeling (F): ||||||| 28.57%
Judging (J): ||||||||||| 44.12%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 55.88%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
ISTP


----------



## coquelicot

INFP

Introversion 58%
Extroversion 42%

Intuition 57%
Sensation 43%

Thinking 47%
Feeling 53%

Judging 38%
Perceiving 62%

Pretty balanced roud:


----------



## Persian

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.6
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.11
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.93
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.03
Introverted Sensation (Si) || 0

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is poorly developed.*Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTJ
or Second Possibility: ENTP
or Third Possibility: ENTJ*


----------



## Ovi

Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.81
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.53
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.52
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.55
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| -3.52
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| -4.46

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFP*
or Third Possibility: *INTP*

Not sure about the Ni thing as I score pretty low on J. The second test was a lot less ambiguous for me to answer.

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%
Extroversion (E): || 9.38%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 95.45%
Sensation (S): | 4.55%

Thinking (T): ||| 12.5%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.5%

Judging (J): | 3.33%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%


----------



## Hari Mohan

I got a weird one:

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.01
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.925
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.25
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||| 5.42
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.8

I am an INTJ btw. But this shows I am INTP.*


----------



## Rafiki

i got INFP
but then
Ni-Fe-Ne-Si-Ti-Se-Te-Fi

This is really odd
i think i have lots of Fi with stronger Ni ... recently I've been working on Fe as i see im E'ing a bit more and gettin used to the development of a team

idk maybe im an INFP but my preference is really an INFJ  i always wonder about my type certaainty


----------



## MicahRae

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.84
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.71
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.85
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.87
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.39
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.45*


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFP
or Second Possibility: ESFJ
or Third Possibility: ESFP


*


----------



## Joseph

I was told I am a slam dunk ISFP, but maybe I just answered these questions wrong...I think the issue was these questions were really suited for me. I am very feelings, subjective value oriented but when the questions says you use 'objective facts to deal with right/wrong', I do. The issue is that right/wrong are such a complex, subjective thing to deal with that it can be twisted to whatever ends. The test was assuming some ideal of right/wrong that was infallible, so I went with it. 

Whatever, :sad:

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.58
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.39
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.38
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||| 3.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| -2.83

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is low.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFP*
or Second Possibility: *INTJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENTJ*

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ni - Te - Fi - Fe - Ti - Si - Se


----------



## Avian

For some reason I can't post the whole thing, but I got INTP on both.


----------



## Liontiger

Wow. This is literally the first time I've gotten ESFJ since I started identifying that way. My tests and "current" type usually don't match up. But considering my top three are so different, I suppose there's no surprise there.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ESFJ
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ISFJ

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fe - Fi - Si - Ti - Ne - Te - Ni - Se

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.91
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.39
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.45
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.96
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.7
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.29
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.4

Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.*


----------



## Frost.88

I 68
N 70
T 93
P 51

Close to truth I think.Fine test


----------



## leafling

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Fe - Ne - Ni - Si - Ti - Se - Te



Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.08
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.645
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.19
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.925
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.48
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.01

Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.

*

Well...I AM an INFP.


----------



## Choice

1)) Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ESTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ti - Se - Si - Fi - Fe - Te - Ni
--

2) *Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||| 53.66%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||| 46.34%

Intuition (N): |||||||||| 40%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||| 60%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.86%
Feeling (F): || 7.14%

Judging (J): ||| 10%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ISTP*
---

eh, close enough.


----------



## FacePalm

Not surprisingly I got ISTP on both tests. Great tests. But the first one says I have negative Ni?!?! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.61
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||| 7.9
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.62
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.39
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.135
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||| 0.65
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || 0.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -1.455



Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 70.59%
Extroversion (E): ||||||| 29.41%

Intuition (N): |||||||| 30.43%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||||| 69.57%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||| 62.96%
Feeling (F): ||||||||| 37.04%

Judging (J): |||||| 23.08%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.92%


----------



## Jon Liliequist

Most Likely: *INFJ*
or Second Possibility: *ENFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ISFJ

**Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.29
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.84
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.93
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.85
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.16
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||| 1.475
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -0.01
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.97


----------



## Runemarks

Yay, Italian! *_*

Most likely: INFP
Second possibility: ENFP
Third possibility: ESFP

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.11
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.94
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.3
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.24
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||| 1.87
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.46
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -2.31

Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is low.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is low.

So it's like Te is my tertiary function and Si is the inferior? Cool. XD

---

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INFP*

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.29%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 31.71%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 83.33%
Sensation (S): |||| 16.67%

Thinking (T): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%

Judging (J): || 9.38%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%

Yup.


----------



## MrMagpie

I scored *INTP* on both tests.

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Extroversion (E): | 3.33%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 37.5%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): ||| 11.54%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||||| 88.46%

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENTJ**

Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.84
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.635
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.39
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.58
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.61
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -2.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| -2.97

Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.


----------



## Runemarks

Um, also... I'd like to translate some PerC tests (and information about MBTI and functions), who should I ask?


----------



## Blazy

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.255
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||| 5.11
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.02
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.83


----------



## castigat

This is from the cognitive functions test: 

Most Likely: *ISFJ*
or Second Possibility: *ESFP*
or Third Possibility: *ESFJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Si - Se - Fe - Ne - Fi - Te - Ti - Ni

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.41
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.04
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.55
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.76
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.87

Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is poorly developed.

For the sixteen types test:
Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INFP*
*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||| 50%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 50%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 59.38%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 40.63%

Thinking (T): |||||||||| 40.74%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||| 59.26%

Judging (J): || 9.38%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.63%


Lmfao @ most of them being relatively even except for Judging/Perceiving. Even better, I/E was 50/50. Go figure.
Also, for another cognitive functions test, it said my order (from greatest to least) was Ne, Se, Fi, Ti, Si, Ni, Fe, Te.


----------



## Momo Jojo

If I had to take a wild guess, I'd say ENFJ.


----------



## Vianna

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP
or Second Possibility: ENTP
or Third Possibility: INFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ne - Ni - Fi - Fe - Si - Te - Se
*Always on every single test I scored as a thinker...I don't get it


----------



## L

ENFP in one and INTP in the other.

The last test keeps getting fucked up in my post, so I'll just write the percentages here:

I=68.42%
E=31.58%
N=62.16%
S=37.84%
T=80%
F=20%
J=13.79%
P=86.21%

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.65
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.545
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.68
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.57
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.77
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.7


----------



## hela

Your Cognitive Functions:Extroverted Intuition (Ne)*|||||||||||||||||||||||||*11.665

Introverted Intuition (Ni)*||||||||||||||||||||||*10.1

Introverted Thinking (Ti)*|||||||||||||||||*7.69

Extroverted Thinking (Te)*|||||||||||||*5.62

Extroverted Feeling (Fe)*||||||||||||*5.45

Introverted Feeling (Fi)*||||||||*3.39

Extroverted Sensation (Se)*|||||*1.57

Introverted Sensation (Si)*||*-0.46

I got ENTP, INTJ, INTP


----------



## Helios

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTJ*
or Second Possibility: *ENTP*
or Third Possibility: *INTP*




Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Te - Ne - Ti - Ni - Fi - Si - Se - Fe

I've been scoring high on Ne lately.


----------



## Perhaps

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Fe - Te - Si - Ti - Fi - Ne - Se

*Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Extroversion (E): | 3.33%


Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.56%
Sensation (S): ||||| 19.44%


Thinking (T): |||||||||||||| 55.56%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||| 44.44%


Judging (J): |||||||||||| 47.06%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 52.94%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INTP
*
Uhhhh


----------



## hela

Perhaps said:


> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: *INFJ
> or Second Possibility: ENFJ
> or Third Possibility: ENTJ
> 
> 
> Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
> Ni - Fe - Te - Si - Ti - Fi - Ne - Se
> 
> *Your Preferences:
> Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
> Extroversion (E): | 3.33%
> 
> 
> Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.56%
> Sensation (S): ||||| 19.44%
> 
> 
> Thinking (T): |||||||||||||| 55.56%
> Feeling (F): ||||||||||| 44.44%
> 
> 
> Judging (J): |||||||||||| 47.06%
> Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 52.94%
> 
> Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
> *INTP
> *
> Uhhhh


Fe bias alert.


----------



## Perhaps

hela said:


> Fe bias alert.


Yeah IDK. I don't even score high on Fe on the K2C test.


----------



## Pyrocide

ISTJ on both tests.


----------



## Eddy Kat

Momo Jojo said:


> Could you post the percentages?? Maybe it's not what it seems. I don't know if this test is as sensitive to differences in expression.


I had to do it again and to my surprise I got INFJ as first option.

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.6
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.38
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.16
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.08
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.25
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.69
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.275
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| 1.39

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ISFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Fe - Si - Te - Se - Ti - Ne - Fi

*I was thinking maybe I'm just biased with having Ne. Maybe I'm more Ni than I though.


----------



## YarnDragon

Let's see, on the first one:

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFJ
*or Second Possibility:* INFJ
*or Third Possibility:* ISFJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fe - Ni - Si - Ne - Fi - Te - Se - Ti

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.11
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.58
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.73
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.03
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||| 1.76


....wuh


----------



## Panoramiq

INFP

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Extroversion (E): |||||| 25%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 68.57%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 31.43%

Thinking (T): | 4.55%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 95.45%

Judging (J): |||||| 25%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%


----------



## Eddy Kat

Just took the second quiz.. 

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INTP

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 62.86%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 74.19%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||| 56.52%
Feeling (F): |||| 16.67%
Perceiving (P):*


----------



## Vitali

*Intp*

*Both INTP

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.15
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.47
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.42
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.925
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.98

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.

and


Introversion (I): ​|||||||||||||||||||||​ 85.29%
Extroversion (E): ​||||||||||||||||||||​ 79.31%
Sensation (S): ​|||||||||||||||||||​ 74.07%
Feeling (F): ​|||||||||||​ 44.12%
Perceiving (P): ​*


----------



## Pyrogy

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.25
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.78
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.2
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.8
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.73
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.52

Boop

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 71.79%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 50%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||||| 68%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||| 44.12%
Perceiving (P):


----------



## nuklear

Interesting. So I N more than I T.
Thank you. That's good to know.

What's with the negative number...

Introverted Intuition (Ni)*|||||||||||||||||||||||||||12.945
Introverted Thinking (Ti)*|||||||||||||||||||||||*10.92
Extroverted Intuition (Ne)*||||||||||||||||||*8.015
Introverted Sensation (Si)*|||||||||||||||||*7.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te)*|||||||||||||*5.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)*|||||||*2.75
Introverted Feeling (Fi)*||||||*2.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se)*||*-0.43

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely:*INTJ
or Second Possibility:*INTP
or Third Possibility:*ENTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Ti - Ne - Si - Te - Fe - Fi - Se


----------



## grimsavage

I do not believe these tests work for me.
I suck at weighting from 1 to 5 on any task, and the first one named me an INTP, and I am quite sure am an extrovert. 
I am convinced I am a Rational, but the first test said I could also be an ENFP.

I find the tests to become inaccurate since I have spent the last 30 years trying to fit into this world, as it is not designed for ENTP's, even if 'we' created it. Hell, before I learned about type a few months ago I was sure I was a sociopath, or at least a psychopath. Reading the ENTP sections of the book 'Please Understand Me II' more or less could work as a complete owners manual for me as a person to hand out to my boss, co-workers and family. 

So, when I answer a question like 'The ability to recognize what worked before and employ it in the future.', yess, that is 100% me. It is also 100% me to evaluate what worked in the past, think and chew on it for a few seconds, then decide if I want to modify the approach, throw it out, or use it.

I believe this is what messes up these tests for me.


----------



## Cloverr

This is what I got, my results seem rather extreme.. extroverted sensing and feeling is in the negative. Hm quite interesting..

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.84
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.945
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.16
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.58
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.94
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||| 0.93
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.2
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -2.48


----------



## ToonLady

Most likely: INFP
Second likely: ENFP
Third likely: INFJ

Hmmm, I guess this makes sense. All are fairly similar.


----------



## ToonLady

Oh, and MBTI usually turns out to be INFJ. I didn't bother, to follow that link, since I tend to test the same every time anyway. Also, I completely identify with INFJ, but am open to other possibilities.


----------



## .17485

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.85
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||| 3.805
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.88
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||| 2.47
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||| -2.765

*Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is poorly developed.*

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISFP*
or Second Possibility: *ESFP*
or Third Possibility:* ISFJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Se - Si - Fe - Ne - Te - Ti - Ni

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

On the first one I somehow got ISTP and the second INTJ, INTP or ENTJ with my function order being: Ni, Ti, Te, Si, Ne, Fi, Se, Fe. :/


----------



## Elodin

Fairly close to what I expected on both accounts.


----------



## Frootlup

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.38
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.85
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.8
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.235
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.45
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||| 1.11
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.83


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ENTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTP



How is it possible for me to be an ENTJ?
I never tested E,J and barely N... However I must admit.... I enjoy being a leader (However I can only function is small groups, and when no one else is taking initiative).*


----------



## benoticed

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INFP

*Introversion (I): ||||||||||||| 52.5%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||| 47.5%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 63.89%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 36.11%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||| 42.11%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||| 57.89%

Judging (J): ||||| 20%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%


*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.92
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.54
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.6
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.94

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *ESTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
* Ne - Ti - Te - Si - Fe - Fi - Ni - Se*


----------



## SirZangief

ISTP (Ennegram Type 9 or 5w6)
-----------------------------------------------
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Si - Se - Te - Ne - Fi - Fe - Ni

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.92
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.94
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.01
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.27
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.25
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.52
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || 0.2

Second Test Again ISTP 
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 69.44%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 30.56%


Intuition (N): |||||||||||| 48.39%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 51.61%


Thinking (T): ||||||||||||| 53.33%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||| 46.67%


Judging (J): ||||||||||| 45.16%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 54.84%




-- Took both first time


----------



## Elistra

*Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz Results*

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTJ*
or Second Possibility: *ENTP*
or Third Possibility: *INTJ*

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Te - Ne - Ni - Ti - Se - Si - Fi - Fe

*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.93
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.46
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.58
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.43
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.8
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.02
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.98

Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is low.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is low.


*16 Types Quiz Results

Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): ||||||||| 35.14%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||| 64.86%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 33.33%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||| 73.33%
Feeling (F): ||||||| 26.67%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Perceiving (P): |||||| 25%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ENTJ*

Your first preference is toward *extroversion*, which means that you get your energy from interacting with other people. Other people are often energized by your presence as well, and you're usually seen as a 'people person'. You likely have a knack for persuading others.

Your second preference is for *intuition*. Intuitives are interested in the more abstract side of life, concentrating less on specific details and more about meaning and patterns. Intuitives are naturally oriented toward concepts and can often make connections between complex sets of facts.

Your third preference is for *thinking*. Thinkers prefer to remain objective, concentrating more on facts than subjective factors in a situation. Thinking types are usually very analytical and logical thinking comes easily for them.

Your fourth preference is for *judging*. Judgers are structured and organized, preferring an orderly environment over disorganization. They are decisive planners who like bringing closure to projects. Judgers often feel comfortable with deadlines and can easily work within them.


----------



## elpis

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP
*or Second Possibility: *ISFJ
*or Third Possibility: *ENTP


Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.27
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.93
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||| 4.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.58
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.17

Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.

*Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 65.12%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||| 34.88%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||| 56.76%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||| 43.24%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||||||| 88.89%
Feeling (F): ||| 11.11%

Judging (J): ||||| 20%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%

Interesting! Just when I begin to wonder if I mistyped myself, results show INTP+ yet again. Some of the cognitive #'s are pretty close though. Maybe I am just wishy washy


----------



## Rasa

awwww it's sooo true  Type ENTP


*Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.69
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.7
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.58
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.77
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.94
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.22*


----------



## Titian

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *INFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ISFJ

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.31
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.945
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.7
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.42
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.115
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.69
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.17
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.47

*Your* Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your* Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your* Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your* Extroverted Feeling (Fe) *is moderate.
Your* Extroverted Thinking (Te) *is low.


----------



## chattenoire

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISFP*
or Second Possibility: *ISTP*
or Third Possibility: *ISTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ti - Si - Ni - Se - Ne - Te - Fe

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.39
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.92
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.47
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||| 5.235
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.03
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.5
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.01
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || 0.255

Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is poorly developed.


---------------------------
Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INTP

**Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||| 75%
Extroversion (E): |||||| 25%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 64.71%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 35.29%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||| 82.61%
Feeling (F): |||| 17.39%

Judging (J): ||||||| 28.13%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||| 71.88%

-----------------------------------------

Err... different result, though I'm easier to be identified as an INTP usually...


----------



## Frootlup

Most Likely: *ISTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ
*

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.15
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.235
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.85
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||| 7.57
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.16
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||| 3.11
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.06


----------



## Emerald Legend

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.635
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||| 5.275
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.24
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.93
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||| 1.69
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.75

Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is poorly developed

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFJ*
or Second Possibility: *INFP*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Fi - Fe - Ne - Si - Te - Ti - Se 




-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||| 86.21%
Extroversion (E): ||| 13.79%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%
Sensation (S): |||| 14.71%

Thinking (T): |||||||||| 38.1%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||| 61.9%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 69.23%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 30.77%






 Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INFJ*


----------



## Aum

*Your Preferences:

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||| 68.75%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||| 59.09%
Feeling (F): ||||||||| 35.71%
Perceiving (P):*


----------



## Lady D

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ESTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ti - Se - Si - Te - Fi - Fe - Ni

*Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||| 38.89%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||| 62.5%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||| 54.84%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||| 42.86%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||| 57.14%*


----------



## Vanishing Point

> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: *INFJ
> or Second Possibility: INFP
> or Third Possibility: ENFP
> 
> 
> Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
> Ni - Fi - Ne - Fe - Te - Ti - Si - Se
> *
> 
> 
> *Your Cognitive Functions:
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.945
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.62
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.35
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.38
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.24
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.22
> Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.43
> 
> 
> *


Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INFJ
*
Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 65.63%
Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 93.1%
Feeling (F): |||||||| 33.33%
Judging (J): |||||||||||||||| 62.07%


----------



## iamcharlie

this is an awesome test because it shows results for each individual function rather than just summing it all up and throwing the general type at you.

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.15
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.58
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.91

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *INTJ*


----------



## projectGavy

*Infp*

It is interesting, because when I took both the tests, I received different personalities. 
In the Jungian cognitive function quiz I tested as an INFP and in the 16 types quiz I tested as an INFJ. 
Both types I believe are idealists and when I read about the INFP I agree and see part of me described...However, I have often been tested as an INFJ as far as I know, assume most commonly in personality tests rather than Jungian. 
But the INFP and the INFJ


----------



## Trajan117

Cog function test gave me INTJ as the most likely, INTP as the second possibility and ENTP as the third


----------



## SquawGoHome

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ​|||||||||||||||||||||​9.81
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ​|||||||||||||||||​ 7.6
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ​||||||||||||||​ 6.3
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ​||||||||||||||​ 6.08
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ​|||||​ 1.93
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ​||||​ 1.48
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ​||​ -1.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) ​||||​ -3

​What? ENFP, hahaha, I was not expecting that. I'm not very extraverted at all…


----------



## Miharu Yui

*Cognitive functions*
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENFP
or Second Possibility: ISFJ
or Third Possibility: INFP

(I dont think ISFJ can be me, but others are right)

*16 Personality types*
I 44.83%
E 55.17% extrovetred

N 56.67% intuition
S 43.33%

T 16.67%
F 83.33% feeling

J 33.33%
P 66.67% perceiving

So ENFP again


----------



## Miharu Yui

​


> What? ENFP, hahaha, I was not expecting that. I'm not very extraverted at all…


i had read today that ENFP is the most introverted extrovert .


----------



## Helios

Most Likely: *ENTJ
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: INTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Te - Ni - Ti - Ne - Fi - Se - Si - Fe*


----------



## Deano

Great quiz. This is very close to what I usually get from the more comprehensive tests. 

ISFP:
*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.14
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.9
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.73
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -0.13


----------



## bluerain

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
INFP

Well, second test, second INFP, I think it is what I am.

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.75%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 31.25%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 74.29%
Sensation (S): |||||| 25.71%

Thinking (T): || 7.69%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.31%

Judging (J): |||| 16.67%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 83.33%


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

INFJ
Introversion: 73.33%
Intuition: 90.63%
Feeling: 55.56%
Judging: 60.87%

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.29
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.68
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.17
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.24
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.935
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -2.43*


----------



## FiddleStycks

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.945
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.88
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.42
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.885
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.24
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.53
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.43


Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.29%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.68%
Sensation (S): 0%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||| 60%
Perceiving (P):*


----------



## phonethesun

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.62
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.96
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.47
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.17
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.6
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.94
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.91

*
ESTJ is my most likely...lol I'm so introverted it's depressing. Still though, ESTJ would definitely suit my type more than my accepted ISTJ, since I like to think I definitely have somewhat of a link with my Ne. Is it possible to be antisocial and extroverted? Just curious.


----------



## meltedbutter

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Extroversion (E): | 3.33%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||||| 83.33%
Sensation (S): |||| 16.67%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Perceiving (P): | 3.33%


----------



## SittingWonderDuck

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||| 38.46%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||| 61.54%


Intuition (N): ||||||| 27.5%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||||||| 72.5%


Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%


Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 67.5%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 32.5%


----------



## jessnic

I got some weird results lol...! (I'm definitely INFP btw)*

Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.14
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.31
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.58
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.7
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFJ*
or Second Possibility: *INFP*
or Third Possibility: *ENFP*

--------

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.29%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 31.71%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.86%
Sensation (S): |||||| 24.14%

Thinking (T): ||| 12.5%
Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.5%

Judging (J): ||| 11.54%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||||| 88.46%

This is interesting cuz I feel like I'm more T/J than E/S...


----------



## Meekers

*Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: ENFP
or Third Possibility: ENFJ
*


*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.08
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.88
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.68
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.58
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.8
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.55
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.46

*

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 72.5%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||| 56.67%
Sensation (S): 0%
Feeling (F): | 3.57%
Perceiving (P):


----------



## BlackWidow

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.08
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.945
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.035
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.62
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.47
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||| 1.42
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.38
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.17


----------



## SittingWonderDuck

Question #13 and Question #15 are vague. What do you mean by "energy"? I find that very ambiguous.

Question #13:
Interaction with other people generally drains my energy.

Question #15
Interaction with other people generally increases my energy.

Clarification?

Because of this, I don't think this test is accurate. I took these tests and other ones. Now I am not sure if my personality type is ESTJ anymore. It can still be ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ, etc. Confused!


----------



## The Alchemist

*Cognitive Functions: 
*Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.84

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.6

Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.93

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.19

Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.54

Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.79

Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.43

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -2.48*

Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 73.53%

Extroversion (E): ||||||| 26.47%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.47%

Sensation (S): |||||| 23.53%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 93.33%

Feeling (F): || 6.67%

Judging (J): ||||||||||| 44.74%

Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 55.26%


----------



## Loupgaroux

I had yet to post ~official results here.

Your Preferences:
*Introversion (I):* ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.32%
*Extroversion (E):* || 9.68%


*Intuition (N): *||||||||| 34.62%
*Sensation (S):* |||||||||||||||| 65.38%


*Thinking (T):* ||||||||||||| 53.85%
*Feeling (F):* |||||||||||| 46.15%


*Judging (J):* ||| 12.9%
*Perceiving (P): *|||||||||||||||||||||| 87.1%

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ISTP*



*Introverted Feeling (Fi)* ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
*Introverted Sensation (Si)* |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.39
*Extroverted Sensation (Se)* ||||||||||||||||||| 8.94
*Introverted Thinking (Ti) *||||||||||||||||| 7.61
*Introverted Intuition (Ni)* ||||| 1.89
*Extroverted Intuition (Ne) *||| 0.73
*Extroverted Thinking (Te)* || -1.22
*Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* || -1.93

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
*Fi - Si - Se - Ti - Ni - Ne - Te - Fe*


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISFP*
or Second Possibility: *ISTJ*
or Third Possibility: *ESFP*

I love how cognitive function tests give me ISTJ as a possibility over ISTP. And this time above even ESFP. :kitteh:


----------



## datMBTIguy

jessnic said:


> I got some weird results lol...! (I'm definitely INFP btw)*
> 
> Your Cognitive Functions:*
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.14
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.31
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.58
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.17
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.24
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.22
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.7
> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: *ENFJ*
> or Second Possibility: *INFP*
> or Third Possibility: *ENFP*
> 
> --------
> 
> *Your Preferences:*
> Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.29%
> Extroversion (E): |||||||| 31.71%
> 
> Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.86%
> Sensation (S): |||||| 24.14%
> 
> Thinking (T): ||| 12.5%
> Feeling (F): |||||||||||||||||||||| 87.5%
> 
> Judging (J): ||| 11.54%
> Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||||| 88.46%
> 
> This is interesting cuz I feel like I'm more T/J than E/S...


The function stack isn't too weird, I find that ENFP/INFP very often have Fe over Fi despite that they're supposed to prefer Fi


----------



## SirBlunder

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 12.24
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 11.94
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 5.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 4.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 4.255
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||| 4.04
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 3.91
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 1.98

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTJ
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ESTJ


----------



## SirBlunder

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%
Extroversion (E): ||||||| 28.57%


Intuition (N): |||||||||||| 47.22%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 52.78%


Thinking (T): |||||||||||||| 57.14%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||| 42.86%


Judging (J): ||||||||| 35.29%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||| 64.71%


----------



## NerdyBirdy64

ntroverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.86
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.84
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||| 0.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || 0.46
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || -0.19
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -1.42

Can I say that i'm honestly not surprised?


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ESTP
*
Introversion (I): |||||| 24%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||||||||| 76%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||| 47.5%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||| 52.5%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%
Feeling (F): ||||||| 28.57%

Judging (J): ||||||||||| 45.45%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||| 54.55%


----------



## Abject

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*INTJ
*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||| 62.86%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||| 37.14%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 62.96%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 37.04%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||||| 72.73%
Perceiving (P): ||||||| 27.27%


----------



## olafolaf

weird, weird, weird...

Based on your *cognitive functions*, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFJ
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ENFP

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.3
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.88
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||| 4.235
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.3
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| -2.78

------------------------------------

*Based on your answers (16 personality type test), your personality type is most likely:
INFP

Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||| 68.42%
Extroversion (E): |||||||| 31.58%


Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.68%
Sensation (S): |||||| 24.32%


Thinking (T): || 7.41%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92.59%


Judging (J): ||||| 18.52%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||||| 81.48%


----------



## Aquamarine

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ENTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Ti - Ne - Fi - Te - Fe - Si - Se



Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.945
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.165
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.71
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.01
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.23
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.43


Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.
----------------------------------------------------
Introversion (I): 75%
Extroversion (E): 25%


Intuition (N): 90.32%
Sensation (S): 9.68%


Thinking (T):100%
Feeling (F): 0%


Judging (J): 33.33%
Perceiving (P): 66.67%

Same old results! I still think that I'm an INTJ though!*


----------



## bologna

> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: *ENFP*
> or Second Possibility: INTJ
> or Third Possibility: INFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
> Ne - Ni - Fi - Te - Fe - Ti - Si - Se





> Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
> *INTJ*
> 
> 
> Your first preference is toward introversion, which means that you get your energy from interacting with your rich inner world. You tend to be reflective and contemplative. You likely prefer to have a few close friends instead of many acquaintances.
> 
> 
> Your second preference is for intuition. Intuitives are interested in the more abstract side of life, concentrating less on specific details and more about meaning and patterns. Intuitives are naturally oriented toward concepts and can often make connections between complex sets of facts.
> 
> 
> Your third preference is for thinking. Thinkers prefer to remain objective, concentrating more on facts than subjective factors in a situation. Thinking types are usually very analytical and logical thinking comes easily for them.
> 
> 
> Your fourth preference is for judging. Judgers are structured and organized, preferring an orderly environment over disorganization. They are decisive planners who like bringing closure to projects. Judgers often feel comfortable with deadlines and can easily work within them.


Oh my


----------



## Alpha Shallows

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.92
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.61
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.925
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.7
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.69

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENFP
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ENFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Fi - Fe - Ni - Se - Si - Te - Ti

*Figures. ENFP tested. What is up with my Thinking though? Homegirl don't do logic, apparently. Didn't think my Ne would be so high comparatively though.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.31
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.98
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.11
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.31
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.38
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| -3.29
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| -4.25

What do negative results mean? That the function is so underdeveloped that it detracts from others?


----------



## snowy584

timeless said:


> Hello everyone! I created two new personality tests, both of which are available on the top right of your screen under Tests.
> 
> The first, a "16 Type Quiz", helps you determine your personality type (INFP, INTP, etc etc.)
> 
> The second is a Cognitive Function quiz that helps you determine how developed your cognitive functions are. (Based off Jung.)
> 
> Note that cognitive functions don't always match up with type for some people (it doesn't for me), so that's why there are two different tests.
> 
> I hope you like them. roud:
> 
> You can also access them through their domain names:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello..Do you happen to have the scoring instructions for the 16 Personality Types Quiz?


----------



## 6007

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||| 7.86
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.7
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.65
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.39
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -2.42




Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||| 88.46%
Extroversion (E): ||| 11.54%


Intuition (N): ||||||||||| 45.45%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||| 54.55%


Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 92%
Feeling (F): || 8%


Judging (J): |||||||||||| 48%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||| 52%


----------



## an absurd man

Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.255
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.15
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.62
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||| 2.16
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.22
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.71
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.57
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || -0.065

​Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTJ
or Second Possibility: ISTP
or Third Possibility: ENTJ*


----------



## TwistedMuses

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.85
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.24
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.415
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.5
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.925
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.99
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.55

Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is very developed.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.

1st possible type: INFP,
2nd possible type: ISFJ.


----------



## Sly14Cat

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely: ISTJ
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||| 55.56%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||| 44.44%

Intuition (N): ||||||| 26.47%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||||||| 73.53%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||||||||||| 89.47%
Feeling (F): ||| 10.53%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||||||| 82.14%
Perceiving (P): |||| 17.86%

I'm going to use some older results (6 months ago) since my ones today seem a little... off

Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.7
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.88
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.02
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.945
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.94
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.52

Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is poorly developed.

In all honesty I currently consider myself an xSTJ. As much of an ESTJ as I was last year right now I find myself developing my Si and whenever I take the 16 types test I always end up with 52% E, 48% I or something along those lines. But I believe Si has always been my strongest quality, although I display many extroverted qualites, I have many introverted qualities as well (which is awesome really).


----------



## an absurd man

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTJ
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: INTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Te - Ni - Ti - Ne - Si - Fe - Se - Fi

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.79
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.84
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||| 3.125
Introverted Sensation (Si) || 0.16
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.86
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.83

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.

*fuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## xason

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely:
*ISTP


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Si - Te - Fi - Fe - Se - Ne - Ni*


----------



## Maegamikko

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTP
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Fe - Ni - Ti - Te - Fi - Si - Se

I'm definitely a EN something something, I just don't know my exact type!*


----------



## SeñorTaco

So many repeated questions though! Or was that intended?

I scored as ENTP though. 

*Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||| 45.83%
Extroversion (E): ||||||||||||| 51.52%
Sensation (S): ||||||||||||||| 60.71%
Feeling (F): ||| 11.54%
Perceiving (P):

BUTTTT

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENFP
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ISFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Fi - Si - Ti - Se - Fe - Te - Ni

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.46
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.39
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.15
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||| 5.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.45
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.24
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.89
*


----------



## OldManRivers

The MBTI administered by a clinical psychologist has always put me as INFJ. Short form self administered test depend on time of day and other enviromental factors - rested, early morning, INFP, and late in the day - more tired, pulling back, licking my wounds, INFJ.So I suppose that the presence of an "authority figure" and the "test mode" set of feelings shift the results.

Makes sense, I think - my first profession involved high pressure do-or-die situations, supervision of up to 20 people -Chemical manufacturing R&D. My second profession was LCSW therapist, working inpatient. Which was the real me? Why, both of them.

By preference I am a small-group, intense feeling sort of person, alternating with isolated loner. At work I preferred Loner, even in therapy: my tasks was the client, personal feelings put in abeyance.. After completion , I had time to reflect and real feelings came out retrospectively and worked through sometimes with my supervisor, and that helped me grow as a therapist. I still have fondness for the clients, never openly shared with them - that is too intrusive into their lives.
I guess the final analysis is that I am just me. 
*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Feeling (Fi) 
||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.58
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.46
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7.24
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.19
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.57
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.76
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -1.01


----------



## Hericide

None of these were hugely surprising. Being the MBTI only gives me INTJ to date.

Based on your answers, your personality type is most likely: INTJ

Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||| 86.67%
Extroversion (E): ||| 13.33%
Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.68%
Sensation (S): |||||| 24.32%
Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||| 76.67%
Feeling (F): |||||| 23.33%
Judging (J): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%
Perceiving (P): |||||||| 33.33%

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.6
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.99
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.24
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.25
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.785
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.75
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.43

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ENTJ


----------



## XDS

I got a -2.48 in Fe. I guess that means I think people feel the opposite of what they actually feel.


----------



## Vegetable

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.635
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.45
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.93
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.85
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.045
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.75

Most Likely: *INFJ*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ

I got INFJ on both tests 
*:happy:


----------



## asafg8

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.6
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.31
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.865
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.16
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.03
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.69
Introverted Sensation (Si) || 0.47

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.

Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: ENFJ

i always get infp/intp(in the past i used to get more intp ),i can't relly relate to the infj ,although there are some little things i can relate to ...


----------



## tanstaafl28

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.435
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.39
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.62
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||| 4.57
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| 1.39

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:

Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: INTJ

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ti - Ni - Te - Se - Fe - Si - Fi

Seems as though my Ne is blowing the rest of the functions out of the water.


----------



## BarracudaChu

Ubister said:


> Good test ^^
> I got INTP again for the 6th time with an MBTI test, I think it's pretty clear now...
> 
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.07
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.58
> Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.47
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.62
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.815
> Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.25
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.39
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.32
> 
> No Extroverted Feeling though ^^''
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we're opposites


Ha ha, so we are! I've never met an INTP before! You guys are hard to find  Where do y'all congregate???


----------



## tar_21

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.07
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.945
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.96
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.71
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| -3.48

Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ

Great test. I've been typed INTJ before, however INTP makes a lot more sense to me.


----------



## Truth Advocate

I wish I could remember my test results. I think my introverted intuition was pretty high.

I have a hard time with taking test results very seriously since I think that they're very poor indicators of a persons type. The only way one could really know for sure what their type is, is to study the cognitive functions.


----------



## saccharine

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.255
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.07
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.31
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.935
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.57
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.83
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| -3.02

yeah, according to this I'm an INTJ, although I'm pretty sure I'm still an INTP


----------



## kwall1989

It thinks I'm an ENFJ, just like every other quiz I take...

My Ne and Fe were almost equally really high... is that weird?


----------



## Anon317

a test can't ask me if i "think" i am introverted or extroverted .. and it definitely can't ask me if i "intuitively" do/think whatever that question was .. i think a good function or mbti test should be more subtle and less prone to personal bias .. i mean if i felt like it i could've given answers to get ANY result i wanted ..


----------



## Berry

Wow, what a great quiz, thanks! I still don't know that much re the Cognitive Functions, so it was so nice to have such a quick, simple quiz with such detailed results!

Mine said I'm most likely ENFP, which I'd suspected, but wasn't sure re T or F, and now that I've read other posts saying CF doesn't necessarily reflect MBTI type, May I ask how I can tell what is/was my core type, and what may have been learned (does it matter?) For instance, if I was naturally an F but in my family, I learned that feelings are to be subordinated to logic, so I grew up being quite intensely T-oriented; does this mean it IS really my type, since that's what I grew up learning? Or that I really am an F at heart, but I had to re-learn to get in touch with this and feel comfortable expressing it, but it doesn't take away from the core?

Here were my results:

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||| 8.03
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.99
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.55
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.2

Thanks again!

And thanks in advance in general, for any insights & answers to my Qs


----------



## Kavik

What test is the second link supposed to take you to? When I click it it leads to an archive of different tests. 

*Type: INTP*

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.07
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.31
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.77
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.5
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.235
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| -3.48
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| -3.75

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.


I feel the need to plaster this test result from Jungian Cognitive Functions Test as well. My results are always all over the place.

Te (Extroverted Thinking) (80%)
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%)
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (65%)
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
Ni (Introverted Intuition) (90%)
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
Se (Extroverted Sensing) (0%)
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
Si (Introverted Sensing) (30%)
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (0%)
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
Fi (Introverted Feeling) (95%)
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
*based on your results your type is likely - unclear*

Sometimes I score 55% Se and 50% Si at the same time. The only consistency on every test I take is my strongest function, Ti. I'm pretty sure a lot of my Ni ends up in my Ti results so Ni looks lower than it is. My Ti hates Fe, I find it funny how I can never score Fe though I know it exists. The wailing demon child occasionally bangs on my Ti barrier at its worse and unconsciously senses shifts in emotional environments at its best. I would argue Se_ is _a filter and the Si description is lol worthy, the past is the past, I don't know how I scored anything Si based on the description.


----------



## shamo

good, here you go


----------



## Katie Koopa

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.61
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.29
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7.16
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.85
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||| 3.42
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.2
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -1.48

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ISTJ


----------



## Runemarks

I did the cognitive functions test again ^^
 *Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.85
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.11
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.89
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7.25
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.14
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.69
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.78
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.54

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is low.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is low.


 Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFP*
or Third Possibility: *INFJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ne - Ni - Se - Fe - Ti - Te - Si


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

*I've had similar results elsewhere, except that Se was down into 6th place rather than my 4th function & the MBTI estimation was of XSTJ, XNTJ or ISTP. Go figure eh.

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.66
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.775
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.58
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.19
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.25
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||| 2.45

Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is poorly developed.

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz*


----------



## ai.tran.75

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.57
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.87
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.61
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.62
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.38

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENFP
or Second Possibility: ESFP
or Third Possibility: INTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Se - Ni - Si - Te - Fe - Fi - Ti


----------



## Max

Your Cognitive Functions: 

Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.48

Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.94

Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.46

Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.215

Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.01

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.545 

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.45

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed. 

Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed. 

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate. 

Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate. 

Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate. 

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is low. 

Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is poorly developed. 

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely: ESFP 

Second Possibility: ISFP

Third Possibility: ISTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development: Se -Fi -Ti -Ne -Si -Te -Ni -Fe


----------



## rainrunner

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.58
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.9
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.8
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.69
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.91
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.71

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.

Apparently, I'm INTJ ... or this test is just wrong.


----------



## Bahburah

Wow very scattered functions. lol

I knew I was answering more Ni questions than Ne because the Ne ones felt like they had so much energy and that didn't mesh with me. 
It would look like I'm more of an INTJ here.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP
*or Second Possibility:* INTJ
*or Third Possibility:* ENTJ
*
Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ni - Te - Fi - Si - Ne - Fe - Se*

Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.29
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.93
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.7
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.935
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || 0.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.97

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


----------



## Bahburah

Anon317 said:


> a test can't ask me if i "think" i am introverted or extroverted .. and it definitely can't ask me if i "intuitively" do/think whatever that question was .. i think a good function or mbti test should be more subtle and less prone to personal bias .. i mean if i felt like it i could've given answers to get ANY result i wanted ..


I agree, I could easily pick out each function that the question was getting at.
But I also have taken lots of tests and know a lot about MBTI (AKA passed the testing stage) and people who are new to MBTI wont make those same connections. 

Yet I do agree, altho this is one of the better tests I've seen. 
Cognitive Functions tests are probably the best way too determine type though test, yet they probably have some of the worst tests out there question wise.
At least they give you a 1-5 choice, I hate ones that are make or break.

So you have to take it with a grain of salt, in fact you should take all of MBTI with a grain of salt.


----------



## freistehend

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.84
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.29
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.16
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.02
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||| 0.935
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -2.25
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -2.43

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTJ*
or Third Possibility: ENTJ

*Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:*
Ti - Ni - Te - Si - Fi - Ne - Fe - Se

Haha neg values for Fe and Se? Wow.


----------

